# Nintendo begins banning pirates from 3DS online service



## Costello (Feb 10, 2015)

As reported by multiple users, particularly Sky3DS flashcart owners, Nintendo has started banning users who play pirated games from their online service. Read the following for more information:



			
				TheMustardKing said:
			
		

> *Q: What's going on?*
> A: People using Sky3DS and Gateway cards under particular circumstances have been banned. It seems as though the bans started being doled out Wednesday, February 4th 2015, seemingly following the 9.5 update. Both users of cards have been reporting the issue, but not all users of cards have yet been banned.
> 
> *Q: Wait, banned? How do they know?*
> ...


 
Source: GBAtemp
Thanks TheMustardKing for the FAQ


----------



## K3N1 (Feb 10, 2015)

This sucks but in all honesty there's not much stuff Nintendo has that makes me want to go online anyway. lol


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2015)

I've played a  few matches of Smash Bros over the last couple of days. Been fine so far.

Sky3DS Public Headers on 9.5


----------



## z-setsuna-z (Feb 10, 2015)

kenenthk said:


> This sucks but in all honesty there's not much stuff Nintendo has that makes me want to go online anyway. lol



if you are not fan of SMB, Pokemon,Fantasy life or Monster Hunter, it is ok for play offline, but with these games,online is the main part to enjoy


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2015)

I mean did they really think they could get away with going online with pirated shit? 
Has the history of J-Tagged Xbox's and CFW PS3's taught us nothing? 

Sounds like everyone with a flashcard just needs to flip that internet switch off and pray.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I mean did they really think they could get away with going online with pirated shit?
> Has the history of J-Tagged Xbox's and CFW PS3's taught us nothing?
> 
> Sounds like everyone with a flashcard just needs to flip that internet switch off and pray.


 
Most online servces nintendo provided in the past hasn't had piracy verification, which mean anyone with a dump of a game and backup loading/linkers could play online just fine. Great move nintendo


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 10, 2015)

I hope that Nintendo takes a soft-handed approach and just bans people using cheats or playing pirated games online, unlike Sony, which bans anyone even suspected of altering their system in any manner.

It is one thing for Nintendo to lose potential sales of games due to pirates.  It is quite another thing for Nintendo to subsidize pirates by paying for their online play.  

So far, they seem to be going after only the most blatant abusers: people playing pirated games online and cheaters.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Feb 10, 2015)

Good job, Nintendo. Seriously. Keep up the good work. People want to play online- they can fucking pay for their games.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder if Nintendo also logs the headers of a played game instead of only the title and gameplay duration.
_Just thinking out loud _


----------



## filfat (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally, have been waiting for this to happen


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Feb 10, 2015)

Bandanas for All


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 10, 2015)

filfat said:


> Finally, have been waiting for this to happen


Means nothing for the smarter of the Pirates


----------



## Tjessx (Feb 10, 2015)

If they just use their own headers, they're fine.
I've used public headers, (I own every game i've ever downloaded), and haven't played online since begin february, and haven't been banned.

Is it possible to change your NNID?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 10, 2015)

nintendo....





seriously though everyone knows if you use a flash card, mod chip or even soft mod and use online there is always a risk your going to get caught. if you want to play online without fear buy the damn game!


----------



## dannyboy941 (Feb 10, 2015)

xD this Ban is to easy to bypass, i just use a Webbrowser Exploit from a ROP file on a EMU nand with a costum NNID and MAC/UD adress from header/ram loading of arm11 that what you already know. And proxy i use after that.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 10, 2015)

No problem with my own headers from my own dumps.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Feb 10, 2015)

Pirates are being banned?  A greater tragedy my eyes have never beheld.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

Tjessx said:


> If they just use their own headers, they're fine.
> I've used public headers, (I own every game i've ever downloaded), and haven't played online since begin february, and haven't been banned.
> 
> Is it possible to change your NNID?


 
Same here, i have a sky3ds and gateway, but every game on my sky3ds i own myself and dumped it myself, so i use my own headers to.
It's just the ease of having 1 cart in the console instead of taking 30+ games with me.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 10, 2015)

I would probably actually care if there was something worthwhile to play online
it should be easy to bypass if all they are doing to banning the mac address, so you should be able to spoof it in emunand


----------



## Multiboy2k (Feb 10, 2015)

Tried to warn u guys.....but hey trolls be trollin right?
Enjoy!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 10, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Same here, i have a sky3ds and gateway, but every game on my sky3ds i own myself and dumped it myself, so i use my own headers to.
> It's just the ease of having 1 cart in the console instead of taking 30+ games with me.





Tjessx said:


> If they just use their own headers, they're fine.
> I've used public headers, (I own every game i've ever downloaded), and haven't played online since begin february, and haven't been banned.
> 
> Is it possible to change your NNID?


There's no proof that using a private header is completely safe. I don't know much about headers, but wouldn't it be possible for them to match the header with a specific game? Using the CD-key example, instead of multiple people using the same key, it'd be people using a Diablo 2 CD-key for Starcraft. They may not (or probably don't) have the ability to do that comparison now, since they haven't had the need to for that long, but I would imagine it'd be possible for them in the future.

I've been using the Metal Gear Solid header that was posted here for all of my games, but luckily I still have my copy of Shin Megami Tensei IV, so I'm gonna go ahead and use my own from now on. .cia files might be safe (presumably) now, but I imagine it'd be fairly easy for Nintendo to track any games that connected without a header, so that safety might not last for long.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 10, 2015)

Multiboy2k said:


> Tried to warn u guys.....but hey trolls be trollin right?
> Enjoy!


Your wisdom knows no limits!  /s


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 10, 2015)

Well thanks for the warning. Was playing Smah Bros Online yesterday with my Sky3DS.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> There's no proof that using a private header is completely safe. I don't know much about headers, but wouldn't it be possible for them to match the header with a specific game? Using the CD-key example, instead of multiple people using the same key, it'd be people using a Diablo 2 CD-key for Starcraft. They may not (or probably don't) have the ability to do that comparison now, since they haven't had the need to for that long, but I would imagine it'd be possible for them in the future.
> 
> I've been using the Metal Gear Solid header that was posted here for all of my games, but luckily I still have my copy of Shin Megami Tensei IV, so I'm gonna go ahead and use my own from now on. .cia files might be safe (presumably) now, but I imagine it'd be fairly easy for Nintendo to track any games that connected without a header, so that safety might not last for long.


 
True, it's waiting to see if someone finds out what Nintendo checks and what exactly is banned, untill then it's all speculation :/
There is alot to figure out:
- Logs that are created on your 3ds of your activity (what exactly is logged? headers, checksums, does the header mathces the game you play etc..)
- What does nintendo check when you play online
- What gets banned, nnid, mac, specific serial from hardware in your 3ds, game header itself, etc...
- Or whatever we don't know yet.

Time will tell


----------



## caitsith2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> .cia files might be safe (presumably) now, but I imagine it'd be fairly easy for Nintendo to track any games that connected without a header, so that safety might not last for long.


 
Well, I could see nintendo banning on that as well, for the fact that they would be able to see that you connected online with a specific title, but don't see a record of you ever having bought that title, or otherwise owning it, via a 3DS that it came pre installed on.

Definitely probable that Nintendo is watching for more than one copy of a given header showing up online, at the same time.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 10, 2015)

caitsith2 said:


> Well, I could see nintendo banning on that as well, for the fact that they would be able to see that you connected online with a specific title, but don't see a record of you ever having bought that title, or otherwise owning it, via a 3DS that it came pre installed on.
> 
> Definitely probable that Nintendo is watching for more than one copy of a given header showing up online, at the same time.


That's only true for eShop titles. You can install retail games, dumped in .3ds format, as .cia. They can prove you bought something, but they can't ever disprove you buying something.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

caitsith2 said:


> Well, I could see nintendo banning on that as well, for the fact that they would be able to see that you connected online with a specific title, but don't see a record of you ever having bought that title, or otherwise owning it, via a 3DS that it came pre installed on.
> 
> Definitely probable that Nintendo is watching for more than one copy of a given header showing up online, at the same time.


 
Hmmz, right, Maybe Nintendo can check what games gets installed on 3DS (played from 3DS instead of cartridge) and see if you actually bought the game, if you bought it it would show up in your list of games you own in the e-shop.

anyway my N3DS gets only legit bought games online/retail cart and i use my 3DS/3DS XL for the other stuff, i haven't played online ever with any of them :/, not even with my retail games.

*Note:* _I just wonder, I bet some games gets dumped before being sold (alot of stores remove the gamecart and only display empty boxes in the shelves, when you buy it, the insert everything in the box) So there is a change that you buy a legit game but the header is already out in the public, cause a store employee dumped it already and the game got released in the scene (i know scene releases got the header removed) or ind. release. So to be 100% safe i will only buy in stores that sells sealed gameboxes (some stores put the sealed game in a anti theft plastic box)_


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 10, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> Hmmz, right, Maybe Nintendo can check what games gets installed on 3DS (played from 3DS instead of cartridge) and see if you actually bought the game, if you bought it it would show up in your list of games you own in the e-shop.
> 
> anyway my N3DS gets only legit bought games online/retail cart and i use my 3DS/3DS XL for the other stuff, i haven't played online ever with any of them :/, not even with my retail games.
> 
> *Note:* _I just wonder, I bet some games gets dumped before being sold (alot of stores remove the gamecart and only display empty boxes in the shelves, when you buy it, the insert everything in the box) So there is a change that you buy a legit game but the header is already out in the public, cause a store employee dumped it already and the game got released in the scene (i know scene releases got the header removed) or ind. release. So to be 100% safe i will only buy in stores that sells sealed gameboxes (some stores put the sealed game in a anti theft plastic box)_


A game being sealed means nothing. Some of the more unscrupulous stores/employees have been known to open cases and then reseal them with shrinkwrap. If you think every sealed game you buy has only been touched by you, then you're sadly mistaken. Obviously it doesn't happen all of the time, and probably not even most of the time, but it _does _happen.

It's technically possible for "brand-new" 3DS game that you bought has already been in the hands of someone who dumped it and left your header all out in the open. The chances are very slim, but it's not impossible.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 10, 2015)

I feel like recent events with Club Nintendo closing is also an effort to get rid of 3DS modifiers and pirates. 

They made Flipnote Studio 3D exclusive to eshop and people are scrambling to get club nintendo games n stuff. Lots of people updating their 3DS. Lots of 3DSs no longer able to do the exploits.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 10, 2015)

Pluupy said:


> I feel like recent events with Club Nintendo closing is also an effort to get rid of 3DS modifiers and pirates.
> 
> They made Flipnote Studio 3D exclusive to eshop and people are scrambling to get club nintendo games n stuff. Lots of people updating their 3DS. Lots of 3DSs no longer able to do the exploits.


1) They're replacing Club Nintendo with another rewards system. Also, how would Club Nintendo closing adversely affect pirates? Pirates (most of them) don't buy games, or at least most of their games, so they wouldn't have coins anyway.
2) You _do_ know that eShop games can be pirated, right? It becoming eShop-exclusive means nothing. People are scrambling to get Club Nintendo games and stuff because if they don't their current points are wasted.

These things you mentioned have nothing to do with piracy.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> 1) They're replacing Club Nintendo with another rewards system. Also, how would Club Nintendo closing adversely affect pirates? Pirates (most of them) don't buy games, or at least most of their games, so they wouldn't have coins anyway.
> 2) You _do_ know that eShop games can be pirated, right? It becoming eShop-exclusive means nothing. People are scrambling to get Club Nintendo games and stuff because if they don't their current points are wasted.
> 
> These things you mentioned have nothing to do with piracy.


 
Reminds me to spend my rest of Nintendo points (think i have around 2000 left) before the close shop


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2015)

Suits them right! Playing online with hacked roms is not fun...


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

B4rtj4h said:


> Suits them right! Playing online with hacked roms is not fun...


 
Look who's here , LOL, ok on with the topic
I wonder if the ban is permanent, or that it can be removed by updating to the next new, yet to come firmware.
(I presume it's banned for life, but you never know.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 10, 2015)

I did an error code lookup, and nothing seems to be refering to a ban.

002-0102 seems to be some sort of connectivity issue on the user side, I highly doubt it they would be using this error code if the users were banned. Quick question to all the users that got banned, have you blocked any of the nintendo sites via the router?? If yes, remove them and try connecting again.
I think there's a proper error code when the user is banned, imma try and find it (I'll post it if I find it)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 10, 2015)

B4rtj4h said:


> Suits them right! Playing online with hacked roms is not fun...


Playing with Gateway does not mean they have access to cheats. You can get hacked Pokemon without a Gateway device, and you could always use an Action Replay. If you played against people online who use Gateway, I bet you wouldn't be able to tell.


_v3 said:


> I did an error code lookup, and nothing seems to be refering to a ban.
> 
> 002-0102 seems to be some sort of connectivity issue on the user side, I highly doubt it they would be using this error code if the users were banned. Quick question to all the users that got banned, have you blocked any of the nintendo sites via the router?? If yes, remove them and try connecting again.
> I think there's a proper error code when the user is banned, imma try and find it (I'll post it if I find it)


Apparently you didn't even read the second part of the FAQ.


> *Q: Wait, banned? How do they know?*
> A: Users in multiple countries have been getting error 002-0102, which normally means an internet connectivity problem. However, after contacting Nintendo, multiple users have confirmed that the CS says its a ban. They offer no further information at this time, and can not overturn it. As of now, there is no solid evidence that it is a NNID ban, and most conjecture/circumstance points to a MAC/SN ban. Users that are banned can still enter the eShop and purchase games, and download updates. They can not go online within any game or use their friends list. They also can not use ANY application that requires online connectivity, including Pokemon Bank, YouTube, and Netflix. However, the Web Browser DOES still work.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 10, 2015)

Sky3DS for Offline games. Al others buy them. Simple.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 10, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Sky3DS for Offline games. Al others buy them. Simple.


So now Sky3DS can't do online either. Really makes me want to buy one. [/sarcasm]


----------



## KJ1 (Feb 10, 2015)

So, if someone who haven't got online till now(like me), won't be banned? 

Its good that I got my Gateway 3ds card late.


----------



## moneychild (Feb 10, 2015)

This banning thing was predicted since the headers first became known. I remember reading somewhere that you should use your own header 
What I want to know is that someone is spending $80 for a gateway or some other card, why did couldn't they added an extra $10 and brought a cheap game like angry birds for the header and so they could safely enjoy their pirated games?
This puzzles me!!!!!!


----------



## joepassive (Feb 10, 2015)

Right now i only play my own legit cards for online games, and offline games on sky3ds. thats it.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 10, 2015)

I guess I was the only one who had the issue because of Internet error.
Not banned and working fine after resetting Internet connection. 


I use a different header for each game. All headers owned by me.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 10, 2015)

Guys, bad news. Nintendo of Japan has responded stating that 3DS consoles that have been identified to be using flashcards will be banned from Nintendo Online services.

Original text in JP:


> 任天堂お客様ご相谈窓口でございます。
> 
> お客様よりお知らせいただきました、Newニンテンドー3DS LL
> 【本体制造番号：QJF10505785】より、不正な制品の使用が确认されま
> ...


 
Rough translation:


> It basically means the New 3DSLL console with serial no.QJF10505785 has been identified to be using unofficial hardware(flashcard) and it will be banned from Nintendo Online Services.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pirates they say? They can't ban Real Pirates.







If Nintendo bans them Pirates they'll go hunting for their goods!


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 10, 2015)

chemistryfreak said:


> Guys, bad news. Nintendo of Japan has responded stating that 3DS consoles that have been identified to be using flashcards will be banned from Nintendo Online services.
> 
> Original text in JP:


 
Can any one translate


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

chemistryfreak said:


> Guys, bad news. Nintendo of Japan has responded stating that 3DS consoles that have been identified to be using flashcards will be banned from Nintendo Online services.
> 
> Original text in JP:


面白いです。。。　
バンーハメルを持ってくて！！！
Shit's getting serious


Tony8690 said:


> Can any one translate


2kanji for me, すみません


----------



## chemistryfreak (Feb 10, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> Can any one translate


 
It basically means the New 3DSLL console with serial no.QJF10505785 has been identified to be using unofficial hardware(flashcard) and it will be banned from Nintendo Online Services.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Feb 10, 2015)

chemistryfreak said:


> Guys, bad news. Nintendo of Japan has responded stating that 3DS consoles that have been identified to be using flashcards will be banned from Nintendo Online services.
> 
> Original text in JP:


Sauce?


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> Can any one translate


 

google translate..



> There a Nintendo customer phase 谈窓 opening.
> 
> We received notice from the customer, New Nintendo 3DS LL
> [This system structure number: QJF10505785] than, use of illegal control goods confirmation will Because it was, and I am allowed to stop the use of currently network services Cage you.
> ...


 
a bit scrambled.. but seems like this is to do with the N3ds??


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> google translate..
> 
> 
> 
> a bit scrambled.. but seems like this is to do with the N3ds??


Don't you *DARE* use Google translate, it only worsens the situation.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Pirates they say? They can't ban Real Pirates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


charge your batteries guys....YARRRRR!


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Don't you *DARE* use Google translate, it only worsens the situation.


 
 Oh no! forgive me for I am just a simple human. 

**Google Translate**


----------



## MehdiAmara (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not banned, i use cia


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

MehdiAmara said:


> I'm not banned, i use cia


pray


----------



## digipimp75 (Feb 10, 2015)

umm... how about just play offline with your stolen games?   problem solved


----------



## Arras (Feb 10, 2015)

digipimp75 said:


> umm... how about just play offline with your stolen games? problem solved


piracy isn't stealing, it's different. Still illegal but not quite the same.


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2015)

chemistryfreak said:


> Guys, bad news. Nintendo of Japan has responded stating that 3DS consoles that have been identified to be using flashcards will be banned from Nintendo Online services.
> 
> Original text in JP:


Would it be possible to get a source not contaminated with Chinese kanji? I sort of get the gist of what they're trying to say, but I want to fully understand it.


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 10, 2015)

Arras said:


> piracy isn't stealing, it's different. Still illegal but not quite the same.


 

Please tell me your b8'ing


Piracy is stealing... its taking money away from the developers who put their time and effort in to creating the game, also it takes away profit from the stores selling the game itself..

if that's not stealing then....... * *loses grip on reality* *


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

Minox said:


> Would it be possible to get a source not contaminated with Chinese kanji? I sort of get the gist of what they're trying to say, but I want to fully understand it.


Have you used rikaichan? It really has helped me out a lot.


----------



## Pippin666 (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally I am so glad.  Time to reach the forum and piss pirates off ! 

Pip'


----------



## Arras (Feb 10, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> Please tell me your b8'ing
> 
> 
> Piracy is stealing... its taking money away from the developers who put their time and effort in to creating the game, also it takes away profit from the stores selling the game itself..
> ...


No, stealing is taking something away from one party and taking it for yourself. Here, you still take something for yourself that's not yours, but it's not like it disappears for the other person. If someone who was never going to buy something pirates a game, that doesn't take any money away, because they wouldn't have made money on him in the first place. I view it more like sneaking into a museum without paying. Probably something wrong with that analogy as well, but it's closer than stealing.


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2015)

MrJason005 said:


> Have you used rikaichan? It really has helped me out a lot.


Rikaichan is a great help sure, but that post contains words that do not exist in Japanese. Some of them you can sort of figure out rather easily (确认 - 確認、现在 - 現在、场合 - 場合、质问 - 質問）, but some others are much harder to figure out the meaning of.

That's why it'd help to get a better source.


----------



## Nephiel (Feb 10, 2015)

If your bike is stolen, you will have to walk.
If your bike could be pirated, both you and the pirate would have a bike of their own.
So, even if it's not ethical, it's not the same.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pippin666 said:


> Finally I am so glad. Time to reach the forum and piss pirates off !
> 
> Pip'


 
But they're not real pirates. Real pirates sail the sea, these "pirates" are on the internet.


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 10, 2015)

Arras said:


> No, stealing is taking something away from one party and taking it for yourself. Here, you still take something for yourself that's not yours, but it's not like it disappears for the other person. If someone who was never going to buy something pirates a game, that doesn't take any money away, because they wouldn't have made money on him in the first place. I view it more like sneaking into a museum without paying. Probably something wrong with that analogy as well, but it's closer than stealing.


 
wow...just.. wow



Nephiel said:


> If your bike is stolen, you will have to walk.
> If your bike could be pirated, both you and the pirate would have a bike of their own.
> So, even if it's not ethical, it's not the same.


 

this is physically impossible... if your going to use examples atleast make them realistic..


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> this is physically impossible... if your going to use examples atleast make them realistic..


 
With the futuristic 3D Printers copying a bicycle is a possibility.


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 10, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> With the futuristic 3D Printers copying a bicycle is a possibility.


 
but at this stage, your not "copying" your "creating" its not the same concept.


we digress... either way this Nintendo post is bad news for everyone.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 10, 2015)

Let's talk about the thread....so boring to see another thread that people will try to explain what is piracy :S

So cia's are safe for now?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 10, 2015)

anti-piracy people will always want to say piracy=theft, its the basis of all their arguments, without it they then have to prove each and every person was going to pay for something if they had no choice, making their argument much harder as they cant prove who has what in terms of money etc, we don't need another piracy debate, its a endless circle


----------



## batumulia (Feb 10, 2015)

djalmafreestyler said:


> Let's talk about the thread....so boring to see another thread that people will try to explain what is piracy :S
> 
> So cia's are safe for now?


 
I think right now noone is safe. It's better to wait for a statement from Gateway or Sky3DS.


----------



## Nephiel (Feb 10, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> this is physically impossible... if your going to use examples atleast make them realistic..


Fine. So if your game is pirated, both you and the pirate can still play... Until Nintendo bans you. That's what this thread is about, right?


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

djalmafreestyler said:


> Let's talk about the thread....so boring to see another thread that people will try to explain what is piracy :S
> 
> So cia's are safe for now?


So far yes, but it's easier than one might think to detect you're using .CIAs and ban you.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Feb 10, 2015)

I've never used a .3dz game but I've used plenty of .3ds and .cia games with Gateway and I've received the message.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 10, 2015)

Geez, the sociopathic assholes have all left their bridge today...
At least, there's not much loss with the ban.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 10, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> I've never used a .3dz game but I've used plenty of .3ds and .cia games with Gateway and I've received the message.


So any games you are trying to play, even legit carts, will not work?

EDIT: welp, thank god I got a second 3DS then. Looks like I will not need to hack my main one in the long run.
Time to update it to 9.5 XD


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> I've never used a .3dz game but I've used plenty of .3ds and .cia games with Gateway and I've received the message.


Please fill out the form. It may help us narrow down the issue:

```
What flashcard were you using (Gateway or Sky3DS etc):
 
What game were you playing:
 
What was your sysNAND firmware version when playing:
 
What was your emuNAND firmware version when playing:
 
Were you using a .CIA or a .3DZ:
 
If you were using a .3DZ file, from what game was the header you were you using:
 
Header Name: e.g CTR-P-AGGE, CTR-P-BALE (these are the two I used when banned)
 
If you were using a .3DZ file, was the header public or private:
 
Can you visit other online Nintendo services such as eShop and Miiverse:
 
Does that ban apply to just that game or every online game you try:
 
Any Additional info:
```


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Feb 10, 2015)

Tried to play Mario Kart 7 online in .CIA (CFW) yesterday and I get: Servers in Maintenance, Try again Later. Maybe we will have some surprise hehe



MrJason005 said:


> So far yes, but it's easier than one might think to detect you're using .CIAs and ban you.


 

I forgot to say, even if I use CIAs in CFW (No flashcards) can I get banned? Any reported?


----------



## gamesgames (Feb 10, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> A game being sealed means nothing. Some of the more unscrupulous stores/employees have been known to open cases and then reseal them with shrinkwrap. If you think every sealed game you buy has only been touched by you, then you're sadly mistaken. Obviously it doesn't happen all of the time, and probably not even most of the time, but it _does _happen.
> 
> It's technically possible for "brand-new" 3DS game that you bought has already been in the hands of someone who dumped it and left your header all out in the open. The chances are very slim, but it's not impossible.



I have a friend that works at bestbuy and he told me that on certain nights of the week he and any of their employees can bring their video game systems and open and play any game in the store as long as they reseal it before they leave. Their Bestbuy has the nice cellophane wrapper device too .


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't own a 3ds so I can't try this but has anyone who's received the banhammer tried to spoof his/her mac address etc using emuNAND? Of course don't bother if you aren't using your own your own game headers, because you'll just get rebanned and have to respoof etc.

Also those of you debating piracy in this thread, it really doesn't belong here. Its off topic, but whether you're pro-piracy or anti-piracy is completely irrelevant. Its Nintendo's network and if they really want to ban an end user they have the right to do so. EVEN if you aren't playing any backups or pirated games but only straight up homebrew and not even cheating. Homebrew enabling still violates the TOS of any major console maker's online services. There's always a risk of a ban when doing anything unofficial, whether what you're doing is legal in your country or not. 

Its just the way the cookie crumbles. You hack, there's always a risk of receiving the banhammer. If you're lucky enough to be able to afford a second console, your best bet is to have one completely unhacked (for the latest games and online play) and one to do whatever you want with (homebrew, backups etc). If you can't afford a second console (like many of us, myself included) you still know the risks involved in hacking. Proceed with caution....


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 10, 2015)

I used emunand, redeemed Monster Hunter 4 demo code. Didn't like the way emunand worked and was buggy. Updated to 9.4 sys fw and I have yet to receive a ban. But I didn't use any warez. So, idk.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Feb 10, 2015)

What flashcard were you using (Gateway or Sky3DS etc): Gateway

What game were you playing: Last few games I played were OoT 3D (CIA), Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire (CIA), A Link Between Worlds (3DS)

What was your sysNAND firmware version when playing: 4.5

What was your emuNAND firmware version when playing: 9.5

Were you using a .CIA or a .3DZ: .CIA

Can you visit other online Nintendo services such as eShop and Miiverse: Haven't tried Miiverse, but eShop gives me the message once before letting me continue every time I launch it

Does that ban apply to just that game or every online game you try: I tested Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire (CIA) and Friends List are all I've tested so far.


----------



## vinhdt (Feb 10, 2015)

Arras said:


> No, stealing is taking something away from one party and taking it for yourself. Here, you still take something for yourself that's not yours, but it's not like it disappears for the other person. If someone who was never going to buy something pirates a game, that doesn't take any money away, because they wouldn't have made money on him in the first place. I view it more like sneaking into a museum without paying. Probably something wrong with that analogy as well, but it's closer than stealing.


 
In addition to the comment, not everyone is a pirate. Some people wanted to protect their hard earned purchase retail games in case it gets damage or lost so they would backup their own purchased games. Pirates are those people that don't own the game. You can't call people pirate if they own their own games and back it up for safe keeping.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> What flashcard were you using (Gateway or Sky3DS etc): Gateway
> 
> What game were you playing: Last few games I played were OoT 3D (CIA), Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire (CIA), A Link Between Worlds (3DS)
> 
> ...


Have you used a Public header before .CIA?


----------



## Sendel (Feb 10, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> What flashcard were you using (Gateway or Sky3DS etc): Gateway
> 
> What game were you playing: Last few games I played were OoT 3D (CIA), Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire (CIA), A Link Between Worlds (3DS)
> 
> ...


 
are you banned ?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Am I fine just accessing the Eshop on Emunand?

I'm a gateway user and have never mucked with headers or online services on games I don't own


----------



## Jiro2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's technically possible for "brand-new" 3DS game that you bought has already been in the hands of someone who dumped it and left your header all out in the open. The chances are very slim, but it's not impossible.


 
One of the theories is that people are only banned if their header is being used more than a certain number of times at once.  So a header that is used only by a purchaser and by an employee who dumped the header would only be used by 2 people at once and would not set it off unless he employee also posted the header to the Internet and lots of people started using it.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 10, 2015)

Alot of assumptions here that if you use a private header, you are safe.   I'd say that using a private header *for a different game* is still risky.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 10, 2015)

In regards to the form, maybe someone could make a small survey for both banned and non-banned users?

That way it may be possible to narrow down with more certainty the triggers for the bans.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

tech3475 said:


> In regards to the form, maybe someone could make a small survey for both banned and non-banned users?
> 
> That way it may be possible to narrow down with more certainty the triggers for the bans.


The old thread had a lot of reports and was well formatted actually. Here


----------



## Minox (Feb 10, 2015)

If you want to discuss the legality of these devices and their uses - please go elsewhere. This is not the thread for it.


----------



## Wekker (Feb 10, 2015)

3DS Flashcart/Homebrew community = 10000+ people.
~10 people are banned = nint is banning?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Pirates are being banned? A greater tragedy my eyes have never beheld.


 

OH NOES! Not online bans! Whatever shall we do!?? 

Seriously though, Nintendo's not screwing around this time, but people should just, you know, not go online and disable WiFi.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm banned from day one ! ... I never accepted their user agreement for online access  

We don't have enough reports for the moment to understand what is detected by nintendo.
it could be emuNAND, or flashcart itself, or header, etc.
it could be the use of an old hack detected weeks ago but action were never taken (like said in the FAQ on this first post) and not due to a connexion attempt done now.


----------



## MrJason005 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I'm banned from day one ! ... I never accepted their user agreement for online access
> 
> We don't have enough reports for the moment to understand what is detected by nintendo.
> it could be emuNAND, or flashcart itself, or header, etc.
> it could the use of an old hack detected weeks ago but action were never taken (like said in the FAQ on this first post) and not a connexion attempt done now.


Naughty


----------



## hellionz (Feb 10, 2015)

0 bans here....more than 30 hours online game since day 4.....and if they ban me, cya nintendo connect....u close CWN on DS and im still here


----------



## themperror (Feb 10, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> I've never used a .3dz game but I've used plenty of .3ds and .cia games with Gateway and I've received the message.


 



SuperSVGA said:


> What flashcard were you using (Gateway or Sky3DS etc): Gateway
> 
> What game were you playing: Last few games I played were OoT 3D (CIA), Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire (CIA), A Link Between Worlds (3DS)
> 
> ...


 

Is this true? no troll? got proof?, As you're the first one with a .cia ban, I'd like some evidence..
I sure hope it's fake, I do everything on .cia and was hoping to avoid the header mess.. Might have to make sure that I'll get a working private header for monster hunter 4 then...


----------



## Jao Chu (Feb 10, 2015)

What say you, the people on gbatemp who constantly state "sky3ds is a 1:1 clone of a legit 3DS cart, it'll never be detected"?   

Sorry to say it, but if nintendo knows your going online with a sky3ds, then i dare say it can be blocked in a firmwate update!


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> What say you, the people on gbatemp who constantly state "sky3ds is a 1:1 clone of a legit 3DS cart, it'll never be detected"?
> 
> Sorry to say it, but if nintendo knows your going online with a sky3ds, then i dare say it can be blocked in a firmwate update!


 
The fact it uses injected template header files should be a dead giveaway that is not the case.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> What say you, the people on gbatemp who constantly state "sky3ds is a 1:1 clone of a legit 3DS cart, it'll never be detected"?
> 
> Sorry to say it, but if nintendo knows your going online with a sky3ds, then i dare say it can be blocked in a firmwate update!


 
You should add to your sig: Nintendo banned your console from your "indetectable" SKY3DS?


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Good to hear.


----------



## Adeka (Feb 10, 2015)

All my games are in .3ds format on emunand 9.4.  My wifi switch has been off for the last 2 weeks.  I'm not even turning wifi back on until we have a *definate* cause of the bans


----------



## cvskid (Feb 10, 2015)

Might be better off to just use gateway 3ds/sky3ds for all games except games with online play. Those you just end up buying. That way no ban.


----------



## Ashtonx (Feb 10, 2015)

Well there goes 80% of nintendo online users.


----------



## TheMustardKing (Feb 10, 2015)

cvskid said:


> Might be better off to just use gateway 3ds/sky3ds for all games except games with online play. Those you just end up buying. That way no ban.


 

This is the most succinct piece of advice for people asking about what's safe and what isn't.  Not 100% guaranteed but for now the most conservative compromise between safe and continuing using the cards in question.


----------



## xdarkmario (Feb 10, 2015)

Nintendo is swinging the banhammer eah? IHamSofaKing scared 0__0
i have been playing online with my private header but still....

i dont want my NNiD to gt banned,, THATS CONNECTED TO MY WII U!


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 10, 2015)

xdarkmario said:


> i dont want my NNiD to gt banned,, THATS CONNECTED TO MY WII U!



Maybe you should delink your 3ds from the account then.

"You can format the system to remove the Nintendo Network ID without deleting it. Nintendo Network accounts removed in this way will not be deleted from the Wii U (if linked), and can be relinked to the same Nintendo 3DS system again in the future. For information about formatting the system"

http://en-americas-support.nintendo...id/2224/~/how-to-delete-a-nintendo-network-id


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 10, 2015)

i dunno if mine has been banned...but will it still be safe for me to play my legit game carts? or will it still ban me from using these, if i have played online using a rom in past?
even if banned, can we still play our legit roms online... or it block/ban all online use?



cvskid said:


> Might be better off to just use gateway 3ds/sky3ds for all games except games with online play. Those you just end up buying. That way no ban.


 
so when using sky3ds, turn off wifi... when using legit rom, we can turn wifi on... and then we will be fine? or will we still get banned if we have played a rom online in past


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 10, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> so when using sky3ds, turn off wifi... when using legit rom, we can turn wifi on... and then we will be fine? or will we still get banned if we have played a rom online in past


 
 Who knows, someone should figure out what exactly Nintendo logs in the diary?
Is it only the game title, playtime, how many times played, duration, first date of use, last date of use? or is it more that gets logged and send to Nintendo? once it gets an online connection.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Feb 10, 2015)

Okay, this is odd. I have three emuNAND SD cards, FW 9.2, 9.4, and 9.5. I only get the error on my 9.5 SD. I'm going to try updating my main 9.2 to 9.5 and see what happens.


----------



## quinterrya (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol. See, this is what happens when you pee on an electric fence. They deserve to get banned. I play my xkey online and deserve to get banned too, but the fence isn't electric anymore <knocking on wood>.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2015)

*didn't read any other posts* Could a Gateway or Sky3DS update solve this issue? Maybe more security or something?


----------



## alpha_noj (Feb 10, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> *didn't read any other posts* Could a Gateway or Sky3DS update solve this issue? Maybe more security or something?


 

We don't 100% know the reasons for bans yet, so at this time no.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2015)

alpha_noj said:


> We don't 100% know the reasons for bans yet, so at this time no.


Oh, I see. Once new information is released I can probably try to make a NAND modification tu unban (If it turns out to be a console ban, not a NNID ban)


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 10, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Oh, I see. Once new information is released I can probably try to make a NAND modification tu unban (If it turns out to be a console ban, not a NNID ban)


 
cool.. hope this is the case and you are able to create this mod  .... on sky3ds?

for now, do we just use of sky3ds with wifi off?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> cool.. hope this is the case and you are able to create this mod  .... on sky3ds?
> 
> for now, do we just use of sky3ds with wifi off?


Look in Hacking & Homebrew, someone made a patch


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 10, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Look in Hacking & Homebrew, someone made a patch


 
is this the user creater header/template or another patch? or is it a patch for the blocking/banning?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> is this the user creater header/template or another patch? or is it a patch for the blocking/banning?


Header / template.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 10, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Header / template.


 
some saying it works, others saying it dont work

im EUR... i used private dump, trimmed it using tokyo rom trimmer, and like others, it wrote to sd card, but doesnt show up in the 3ds home screen... blank cart pic


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> im EUR... i used private dump, trimmed it using tokyo rom trimmer, and like others, it wrote to sd card, but doesnt show up in the 3ds home screen... blank cart pic


That's a pretty common Gateway bug. Reformat and recopy.


----------



## Vaporeon (Feb 11, 2015)

Soo uhh anyone ever think people could just create their own "network" to play with other people?
Kind of like how people do that with older games now?

I actually don't think this is a big loss at all. Knowing pirates, they have found ways to circumvent everything at some point.



Tony8690 said:


> but at this stage, your not "copying" your "creating" its not the same concept.
> 
> 
> we digress... either way this Nintendo post is bad news for everyone.


 
Actually, you can steal blueprints for a bike and use that to create one illegally (since you don't own the blueprints). It's pirating IRL.
There's sites out there where you can use 3D printers to make stuff that is copyrighted and surely illegal, but no one has said anything about it yet since its not as big as digital pirating.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 11, 2015)

moneychild said:


> This banning thing was predicted since the headers first became known. I remember reading somewhere that you should use your own header
> What I want to know is that someone is spending $80 for a gateway or some other card, why did couldn't they added an extra $10 and brought a cheap game like angry birds for the header and so they could safely enjoy their pirated games?
> This puzzles me!!!!!!


Hindsight is 20/20. Of course, everyone can now say "I knew this was gonna happen!" People can predict things until the cows come home, but it doesn't mean those things will actually happen. Sure, it was inevitable, but people became cocky. "It won't happen to me" is a common mentality for any kind of bad event, e.g. car crashes, cancer, etc.



Vaporeon said:


> Soo uhh anyone ever think people could just create their own "network" to play with other people?
> Kind of like how people do that with older games now?
> 
> I actually don't think this is a big loss at all. Knowing pirates, they have found ways to circumvent everything at some point.


While it may be possible in the future, it'd be a network exclusive to people using ROMs, which would be a fairly small network, making it harder to find people to play with or against. In my opinion, it'd only be worthwhile to do so once the actual network is gone, like they've done with Wii.


----------



## SnAQ (Feb 11, 2015)

Hahaha, hillarious!


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sucks for those affected. Would be interested in hearing more details. Suddenly really glad that Gateway auto-disables online for .3ds files, which I suppose has kept me safe thus far.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2015)

Good move Nintendo!!!!


----------



## NAND0 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to those online users. It was bound to happen eventually. If you really want online,  buy the game lol


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 11, 2015)

Yup.. Still no definite proof of what's going on.


----------



## TJHeartnote (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll just stick to CIA files. Lower risk.


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 11, 2015)

NAND0 said:


> Sorry to those online users. It was bound to happen eventually. If you really want online, buy the game lol


 
cant even buy a legit game cart and play online, as it bans the system you are using

----

i have legit carts to mario kart 7, bravely default, fantasy life.... if i remove these roms from my sky3ds... will i be ok to continue playing other non online roms, and only play online using my legit carts?

i dont think im banned, as i rarely play online... and dont think i have played online since getting my sky3ds 2 weeks ago...actually, i think i played 1 game of smash bros but that was all.
At moment, i have my wifi switched off on my 3ds just to be safe.


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bloodangel said:


> i have legit carts to mario kart 7, bravely default, fantasy life.... if i remove these roms from my sky3ds... will i be ok to continue playing other non online roms, and only play online using my legit carts?
> 
> i dont think im banned, as i rarely play online... and dont think i have played online since getting my sky3ds 2 weeks ago...actually, i think i played 1 game of smash bros but that was all.
> At moment, i have my wifi switched off on my 3ds just to be safe.


 
To Be Honest, we still don't know a lot about what is causing the ban, we speculate that it is the public headers but there's no solid 100% Proof it is this.

If you was to start playing your legit games then no one can say for sure that you wont get banned (but it would be interesting to find out!)

Only way to find out is to try it.. and if you do get banned at least you have the actual game cart to prove to Nintendo that you own the game.

T


----------



## Bloodangel (Feb 11, 2015)

can you please help me with my legit game carts.. i want to know which ones are not online games, as i intend to sell these. The legit game carts i have are.... Luigi Mansion 2, Resident Evil Revelations, Bravely Default, Fire Emblem, Mario Kart 7, Heroes of ruin, New Art Academy, Zelda Link Between Worlds, Virtues Last Reward, Fantasy Life, Assault Horizon Legacy, Dead Or Alive Dimensions.

Am i correct in thinking only Luigi Mansion 2, Bravely Default, Mario Kart 7, Heroes Of Ruin and Fantasy Life...are the only online games, so i can sell the rest?

also spot pass is fine isnt it as someone said that uses Adhoc and not wifi? so if a game uses spotpass to get data or exchange data.. its fine?


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 11, 2015)

I highly suspect firmware 9.5 and beyond can detect public headers all going online at the same time.  

I've always been curious on how to create my own .3DZ and .CIA files but now I'm pretty certain I will be looking into creating my own with the recent bans.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> Okay, this is odd. I have three emuNAND SD cards, FW 9.2, 9.4, and 9.5. I only get the error on my 9.5 SD. I'm going to try updating my main 9.2 to 9.5 and see what happens.




please let us know more


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, I'm gonna take the big ass risk cause I might get a new 3DS with new shit and stuff like that so, I'll let u guys know what happens. *jumps off from building with money*


----------



## elmoemo (Feb 11, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I mean did they really think they could get away with going online with pirated shit?
> Has the history of J-Tagged Xbox's and CFW PS3's taught us nothing?
> 
> Sounds like everyone with a flashcard just needs to flip that internet switch off and pray.


True but Nintendo never banned Wii owners with pirated games or homebrew launcher or backup loaders etc.

Not much need for online with ninty stuff anyway


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 11, 2015)

elmoemo said:


> True but Nintendo never banned Wii owners with pirated games or homebrew launcher or backup loaders etc.
> 
> Not much need for online with ninty stuff anyway


 

I think Nintendo learned some stuff from there Wii era 
You can't compare the Wii with the 3DS anyway.



Nemix77 said:


> ...
> 
> I've always been curious on how to create my own .3DZ and .CIA files but now I'm pretty certain I will be looking into creating my own with the recent bans.


 
Easy start for cia files: 3DS Lazy less more easy start but better explained so you understand [Tutorial] Converting .3DS to .CIA for dummies!

(oeps, sorry for the double post :/ , my bad.


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

Considering we may have our first cia. ban I wouldn't jump on the cia. path yet.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't know if this has been posted here yet, but Sky3DS users who wish to use private headers can opt to use this tool: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-create-your-own-sky3ds-template-entries.374775/#post-5176904 and make their own templates. If you have the option to, do so for safety's sake.  Kudos, Falo!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, I used public headers just now, didn't get banned. Thanks Foxi4.


----------



## hellionz (Feb 11, 2015)

im agreed...im continue playing with my Alpha saphire backup , with 9.4 sysnand and sky3ds with GTS all days since day 4 , and no bans...so i suspect the detection has been included on 9.5 firmware...plz if somebody with no 9.5 FW has been banned , notice it

greetings


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

we already have 9.4 bans


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 11, 2015)

hellionz said:


> im agreed...im continue playing with my Alpha saphire backup , with 9.4 sysnand and sky3ds with GTS all days since day 4 , and no bans...so i suspect the detection has been included on 9.5 firmware...plz if somebody with no 9.5 FW has been banned , notice it
> 
> greetings


 
9.4 is not safe - look here!


----------



## hellionz (Feb 11, 2015)

bjaxx87 said:


> 9.4 is not safe - look here!


 
thx for advice.....i continue use GTS and no problem....maybe they tracks public headers for long connections?

thx


----------



## Uncle_Iroh (Feb 11, 2015)

Massive question: Is the Ban permanent? Or has anyone been unbanned?
Has Nintendo confirmed the reason for the ban? Or provided ANY information other than "You have been banned"?
Can banned consoles access the internet for legit games?


----------



## Random Joe (Feb 11, 2015)

We can assume it's perm ban

legit games don't work online after the ban


----------



## Uncle_Iroh (Feb 11, 2015)

Random Joe said:


> We can assume it's perm ban
> 
> legit games don't work online after the ban


 
Yikes!
Guess it's WiFi OFF from now on!


----------



## alpha_noj (Feb 11, 2015)

tintin.92 said:


> Yikes!
> Guess it's WiFi OFF from now on!


 

Which is basically the same as a ban, IMO. Now if you just wait to see if we get more concrete info, that's fine. But come Friday, I'm buying MH4U and I will be playing online within the week (Village quests first, of course  )


----------



## Uncle_Iroh (Feb 11, 2015)

alpha_noj said:


> Which is basically the same as a ban, IMO. Now if you just wait to see if we get more concrete info, that's fine. But come Friday, I'm buying MH4U and I will be playing online within the week (Village quests first, of course  )


 
Well not quite the same. I paid $40 for OmegaRuby, and I can't afford to lose online for it. Don't care so much about rooms and CIAs, since I didn't pay for them, I have no right to get angry.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 11, 2015)

was going jump on the ban wagon but FUCK THAT!!


----------



## absinthee (Feb 11, 2015)

Sky3DS owner here.  What did people expect? 

Nintendo was eventually going to find a way to detect/ban these cards (Sky & GW).  It seemed odd that the last couple updates have done very little in the way of blocking.  Going online with pirated games using public headers seemed like a generally bad idea.  I just hope for everyone's sake that it's just a hardware ban and not your NNID.

Also, I've never gone online with any of the games on my Sky.  So ban free here.


----------



## Lordjontan (Feb 12, 2015)

SuperSVGA said:


> Okay, this is odd. I have three emuNAND SD cards, FW 9.2, 9.4, and 9.5. I only get the error on my 9.5 SD. I'm going to try updating my main 9.2 to 9.5 and see what happens.


 

 So can you play online or not?


----------



## 75mak (Feb 12, 2015)

If nintendo have taken a leaf out of microsofts book, then all those saying "im not banned and i used...." May still have the big ban hammer fall on them in the coming weeks months... It all depends how nintendo is logging all the information and whether you are being flagged up.

Who said the ban is instant? They might just flag some up. And then ban later


----------



## codezer0 (Feb 12, 2015)

75mak said:


> If nintendo have taken a leaf out of microsofts book, then all those saying "im not banned and i used...." May still have the big ban hammer fall on them in the coming weeks months... It all depends how nintendo is logging all the information and whether you are being flagged up.
> 
> Who said the ban is instant? They might just flag some up. And then ban later


I'd rather it be like Microsoft, then. At least with my 360, I simply just "not be a dick" or do anything blatant like try to play games before release, and rocking well. In many ways, it's because of that attitude that I'm much, much more likely to get an Xbox One over even a WiiU with my hard-earned $$$$ at this point in time.

Sony can kiss my ass, because they refused to even provide a reason for banning my account _and_ system. It's not even like I played online at all. And I earned all my trophies legit.

I _didn't_ have any inherent frustrations with Nintendo hardware... but that EULA update for the WiiU is an automatic turn-off... because if I buy a WiiU with my cash, FIRST thing I'm going to do is hack the vWii portion and start setting up so I could also run Gamecube ISO's off it (that is as long as after I can move my legit purchases onto it, you know). The fact that they want the "right" to snoop around your console at will, and then disable your ability to use the console until you accept the update, is an automatic deal-breaker.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 12, 2015)

speaking about sony. i got banned on a PS3 game and guess what they banned my fucking Vita version has well. fucking cross play bull shit just ban the PS3 version but leave my VITA alone so sony can suck a borderlands midget's dick. i'm should keep harssing sony to fix this shit but fuck them


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 12, 2015)

Ericss said:


> So now Sky3DS can't do online either. Really makes me want to buy one. [/sarcasm]


It can. Just that ypull get banned. Same with GW


----------



## gorly (Feb 12, 2015)

any one has information about play online with legit cards in GW-Classic Mode(emuNand9.5)
it safe for play?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 12, 2015)

gorly said:


> any one has information about play online with legit cards in GW-Classic Mode(emuNand9.5)
> it safe for play?


It's _probably_ safe, but we don't know how they determine who gets a ban.


----------



## Ericss (Feb 12, 2015)

EvilMakiPR said:


> It can. Just that ypull get banned. Same with GW


With GW you can dump your own private header to avoid getting banned. You can't do that with Sky3DS.


----------



## hellionz (Feb 12, 2015)

Ericss said:


> With GW you can dump your own private header to avoid getting banned. You can't do that with Sky3DS.


 
the people has reported than they get banned with private headers so .....plz dun be hater


----------



## Ericss (Feb 12, 2015)

hellionz said:


> the people has reported than they get banned with private headers so .....plz dun be hater


There has been ONE report of that, and it turned out to be a false alarm.


----------



## hellionz (Feb 12, 2015)

Ericss said:


> There has been ONE report of that, and it turned out to be a false alarm.


 
im not agreed, and sky3ds have a new method to inyect private headers....but the community are agreed that is not sure that the bans happends for using public headers.

greetings


----------



## Ericss (Feb 12, 2015)

hellionz said:


> im not agreed, and sky3ds have a new method to inyect private headers....but the community are agreed that is not sure that the bans happends for using public headers.
> 
> greetings


You can use private headers with Sky3DS but have no way of getting them with it. And while it might change in the future, private headers have been safe so far.


----------



## btprice2001 (Feb 12, 2015)

Ericss said:


> You can use private headers with Sky3DS but have no way of getting them with it. And while it might change in the future, private headers have been safe so far.


 
You should be able to use the Gateway exploit without the Gateway card if you are on 9.2 or below and launch the Gateway menu to backup/dump game cartridge...


----------



## Ericss (Feb 12, 2015)

btprice2001 said:


> You should be able to use the Gateway exploit without the Gateway card if you are on 9.2 or below and launch the Gateway menu to backup/dump game cartridge...


Yes, but most Sky3DS users are on the latest firmware due to the lack of emuNAND.


----------



## hellionz (Feb 12, 2015)

ahhh the fanboys.... https://gbatemp.net/threads/development-sky3ds-template-modifier.381229/

but as i said before, we dun know if public header is the ban reason

greetings


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 12, 2015)

they'll be another way their detecting you not just the headers that guy is wasting his time with that program.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> they'll be another way their detecting you not just the headers that guy is wasting his time with that program.


 

Or just don't go online. Not ideal, but you don't get banned.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 12, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> they'll be another way their detecting you not just the headers that guy is wasting his time with that program.


 
Not really,

Sky3ds template patches your rom on the fly when copying it to the sd, so if it recognizes an online game it will patch a public header to it.
the only way to avoid that is removing the header info in the template and replace it with FF FF etc... or modify the template so every online game uses a private header.

So if you are a sky3ds user and uses his program to replace all public header info in the template with a private header, you rule 1 possible ban way out.
It makes you feel safer, not using public headers, and if the are using another way to detect, then it's also we gateway users who have to be carefull.

It's best someone figures out as soon as possible how nintendo decides who to ban, so gateway and sky3ds (if sky3ds can) can take actions to it (if possible)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 12, 2015)

DjoeN said:


> It's best someone figures out as soon as possible how nintendo decides who to ban, so gateway and sky3ds (if sky3ds can) can take actions to it (if possible)


exactly no one knows yet so it's pointless making any programs to do anything. that's like inventing the car before the wheel!


----------



## hellionz (Feb 12, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> exactly no one knows yet so it's pointless making any programs to do anything. that's like inventing the car before the wheel!


 

its like i said to GW fanboy, when we know the problem, we can say public header is the problem ...and logically in this case, SKY3ds users are the ban target, for massive use of same public header on the same template....


----------



## Subzero100 (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder how long this will last oh wait i just recently updated my card with no problems, but its probably because i have a supercard 2


----------



## Vipera (Feb 12, 2015)

Good.

Now clean the GTS from "FUCK YOU" pokémon please.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 12, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Good.
> 
> Now clean the GTS from "FUCK YOU" pokémon please.


Those names are gold. What else they should do is add a option to restrict legendaries for legendaries instead of a regular mon.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 12, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> Those names are gold. What else they should do is add a option to restrict legendaries for legendaries instead of a regular mon.


If you offer is unfair, you won't get any trade and your offer will go down the bottom together with the other people who are looking for unobtainable pokémon. If you can't find anything relevant is because there is nothing.


----------



## SpeedPowered (Feb 12, 2015)

they cant ban us(at least not forever) for few couple of reasons:
1.we pay for our consoles and they dont have any right to fk with them.If i hack my device/games they cant do that!i do what i want with it.they could put me in prison and anything else for piracy but they cant do smth to my device.
2.there are to many consoles and banning all of those is ridiculous.
3.i think the flash card eploit it exists because nintendo want.why sony cant run copies?comeon nintendo guys are not stupid,they just want us to think that!they make a lot of money!
4.flash cards gets more buyes for consoles.(if there wasnt a way to play free games i wouldnt buy nintendo!the games are  ridiculous expensive)
there may be more resons.anyway device cannot be banned in my opinion,but the header yes...


----------



## Xzi (Feb 12, 2015)

hellionz said:


> its like i said to GW fanboy, when we know the problem, we can say public header is the problem ...and logically in this case, SKY3ds users are the ban target, for massive use of same public header on the same template....


The GW ROM Patcher tool also draws from a list of public headers if you choose to use them instead of your own private ones.  Nintendo is just weeding out the pirates who aren't smart enough to cover their tracks.


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Feb 12, 2015)

I only use regionthree for playing legal games from other regions and no pirated copies. Am I safe?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2015)

OldClassicGamer said:


> I only use regionthree for playing legal games from other regions and no pirated copies. Am I safe?


Outcomes so far point to yes, but it's safer to wait.


----------



## OldClassicGamer (Feb 12, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Outcomes so far point to yes, but it's safer to wait.


I have two 3DS's so I have not much to worry, as long as I can load import games on one of them. I am on 9.5 btw.
I will wait though. Please message me if you discover something important. Thanks.


----------



## kralde (Feb 13, 2015)

I think best solution by now is just not playing online, and I think that telling this massively to the teams (Gateway and Sky3DS ones) would be a great idea and let's see how they proceed with this. 
I've already sent an email giving them information from this post. (sky3DS in my case)

Good luck!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 13, 2015)

kralde said:


> I think best solution by now is just not playing online, and I think that telling this massively to the teams (Gateway and Sky3DS ones) would be a great idea and let's see how they proceed with this.
> I've already sent an email giving them information from this post. (sky3DS in my case)
> 
> Good luck!


Starting tomorrow (since it'd be incredibly stupid to do before the game actually releases) I'm gonna use the private header-injected .3dz of MH4U and see if I get banned. I have two 3DSXL, so if I do, no big whoop.

Speaking of MH4U, since it's already dumped and the game isn't officially released until tomorrow, I wonder how many idiots tried playing online already...


----------



## Minox (Feb 13, 2015)

SpeedPowered said:


> they cant ban us(at least not forever) for few couple of reasons:
> 1.we pay for our consoles and they dont have any right to fk with them.If i hack my device/games they cant do that!i do what i want with it.they could put me in prison and anything else for piracy but they cant do smth to my device.
> 2.there are to many consoles and banning all of those is ridiculous.
> 3.i think the flash card eploit it exists because nintendo want.why sony cant run copies?comeon nintendo guys are not stupid,they just want us to think that!they make a lot of money!
> ...


1. They're not fucking with your console. They're just limiting access to *their* online service since you're not willing to pay for legitimate copies of your games.
2. They're not banning all consoles.
3. Conspiracy theory; Not a reason to not ban consoles used in conjunction with piracy.
4. While that may indeed be the case there's really no reason for them to provide online services that they pay for to people who don't pay them.


----------



## Potato Comes (Feb 13, 2015)

As the information I have gathered, there is no CIA users Ban case. Meanwhile, some genuine users also encounter the same error code. That's why I am not 100% sure that it means BAN.

However, after region block policy, it is another shit. Nintendo continues to rush to the Hell.


----------



## kralde (Feb 13, 2015)

I just received an answer from Sky3DS team.

My mail was:



> Dear Sky3DS team:
> As a happy user of your product, I just wanna let you know that using your flashcard with certain games in online mode can lead to a ban.
> Here it is a lot of information about it
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-begins-banning-pirates-from-3ds-online-service.381168/
> ...


 
and their answer:



> We are keeping an eye on this matter, we will figure out a solution later if it's indeed a confirmed big N's ban wave against flashcard.


----------



## hellionz (Feb 13, 2015)

kralde said:


> I just received an answer from Sky3DS team.
> 
> My mail was:
> 
> ...


 

sooooo...sky3ds team will doing nothing, till Nintendo confirm ban wave....so great...no online for sky3ds user for long time

 *english only, thanks*


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 13, 2015)

hellionz said:


> sooooo...sky3ds team will doing nothing, till Nintendo confirm ban wave....so great...no online for sky3ds user for long time
> 
> ...o en cristiano....no van a hacer un carajo hasta que este foro les diga cual es el problema...si el problema son los public headers....dificil solucion le veo al tema en SKY3ds....su mayor ventaja puede ser su peor handycap....una pena.
> 
> saludos compañero y gracias `por la informacion


Who says they're doing nothing? It's not like they can just whip up a solution at the snap of their fingers. They probably _are_ doing something. Waiting for Gateway to do something.

Also, this is an English only forum. I don't care, but the mods do~


----------



## hellionz (Feb 13, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Who says they're doing nothing? It's not like they can just whip up a solution at the snap of their fingers. They probably _are_ doing something. Waiting for Gateway to do something.
> 
> Also, this is an English only forum. I don't care, but the mods do~


 
that is the reason i talked english first .....i said the same but better expressed


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 13, 2015)

hellionz said:


> that is the reason i talked english first .....i said the same but better expressed


My spanish es muy mal, so I would have no idea if the two messages were the same, unless they both said "No."


----------



## kralde (Feb 13, 2015)

At the moment, I am selling my Sky3DS
 I've been with Nintendo 3DS since it launch back March 2011. I have a lot of stuff in my console, since I made the proper transfers to my  New 3DS XL. I prefer to wait and see if the things got stabilized in this stuff. I'm not willing to get banned after a lot of years and money spent here. So If anybody wants a spare Sky3DS blue button..contact me xD


----------



## hellionz (Feb 13, 2015)

kralde said:


> At the moment, I am selling my Sky3DS
> I've been with Nintendo 3DS since it launch back March 2011. I have a lot of stuff in my console, since I made the proper transfers to my New 3DS XL. I prefer to wait and see if the things got stabilized in this stuff. I'm not willing to get banned after a lot of years and money spent here. So If anybody wants a spare Sky3DS blue button..contact me xD


 
hahahaha is not my case....only 2 month 2ds user....and only for my child (ans sometimes me) use, so i will ,amtain my sky3ds and no internet conection.

greetings!!!


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 13, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Starting tomorrow (since it'd be incredibly stupid to do before the game actually releases) I'm gonna use the private header-injected .3dz of MH4U and see if I get banned. I have two 3DSXL, so if I do, no big whoop.
> 
> Speaking of MH4U, since it's already dumped and the game isn't officially released until tomorrow, I wonder how many idiots tried playing online already...


 

Hmm... Didn't some people go online when they got their copy of Super Smash Bros. 3DS early?

Edited because fu- my eyes


----------



## lamende (Feb 13, 2015)

So what i've taken from this so far, none of the bans have been from people who only use Private Headers.http://gbatemp.net/threads/error-code-002-0102-have-i-been-banned.380654/page-28#post-5325996
So far... 
Just buy a game and take the header from that and cherish it as your own forever.


----------



## Skull Kiddo (Feb 13, 2015)

lamende said:


> So what i've taken from this so far, none of the bans have been from people who only use Private Headers.http://gbatemp.net/threads/error-code-002-0102-have-i-been-banned.380654/page-28#post-5325996
> So far...
> Just buy a game and take the header from that and cherish it as your own forever.


It doesnt mean its 100% safe though.


----------



## Geeta (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello, I have a couple of questions.

1st question) I have GW, I'm on emunand 9.5 and well I don't have a Nintendo ID in that 3DS and for what I've been reading most of the people that have been banned have a NNID. I don't know if I'm more safe by not having a NNID, so that's my question.

2nd question) I only use private headers on my 3dz files, but I only use the header from one game. I have all of these games with Super Mario 3D Land header: Smash Bros, Pokémon X, Pokémon Omega Ruby, Fantasy Life, MH4U (Demo) and Animal Crossing. Is that danger too? I mean, it's better to use the header of different games and not only one? 

Thanks!


----------



## thebatdadd (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if you can get banned even if you've never played any games online using a flash card? I use sky3ds but only play single player stuff with it (along with out of region games using regionthree). With the sky3ds I only turn on the internet to enable regionthree, and then turn it off once the game starts. I exclusively play my actual retail 3DS games when playing online. Anyone know how safe this is?


----------



## fatboynate (Feb 14, 2015)

i use my own personal headers, i bought a bunch of ncis carts months back, to use for headers just in case this did become  a real thing, i guess i was smart lool its very similar to when i was robbing manuals from preowned sims 3 boxes in game stores to try and registar the serials with origin to get the games lwegit  in digital foremat, its basically the same with buying cheap crappy games to use for headers


----------



## chrisluna413 (Feb 14, 2015)

easy as hell to bypass, so who gives a shit lol.


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Question*:

Which retail cart would be best recommended for use as a header compatibility with .3DZ/.CIA converts?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> *Question*:
> 
> Which retail cart would be best recommended for use as a header compatibility with .3DZ/.CIA converts?


The cheapest unopened one that you can find. More than that is not known or much speculated.


----------



## MushGuy (Feb 14, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> The cheapest unopened one that you can find. More than that is not known or much speculated.


So does that mean you can use one single private header for several roms?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2015)

MushGuy said:


> So does that mean you can use one single private header for several roms?


As far as we know. You might be safer if you use one header for each game, or you might even have to use a header from the real original. We just don't know yet.


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> The cheapest unopened one that you can find. More than that is not known or much speculated.


 
Does the retail game have to have online mode it just makes more sense?

And are all retail game headers compatible with .3DZ/.CIA converts?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> Does the retail game have to have online mode it just makes more sense?
> 
> And are all retail game headers compatible with .3DZ/.CIA converts?


 
More than what I said is not known or much speculated. Sorry.
But yes, any header can be used with a .3DZ, don't know much about CIA but I read they don't really use the header.


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 14, 2015)

.CIA files do use the header from what I've read in order to go online but just knowing that you can use any retail game regardless if it has online features or not is pretty re-assuring for me.

From what I've gathered so far, the safest way to avoid Nintendo bans would be to use your own private header injected into .CIA and .3DZ files.

This is purely scientific assumption, Nintendo is sniffing out users using public headers to play online games with .3DZ files.

With .CIA files sniffing occurs in a different manner, if the game is installed onto the 3DS onto using CIA method with a public header and the user visits the eShop on the NAND in which the CIA game (with public header) is installed Nintendo will be able to sniff out the public header game regardless if the game has online features or has been played online using the public headers.


To wrap things up, .CIA installs with public headers are *UNSAFE* if the users has *WiFi* turned on and:

1. Plays a .CIA installed game with public header and online features.

2. Visits the eShop on the NAND in which the .CIA game (with public header is installed), safest would be not to visit the eShop at all with public header .CIA installed games.


Users with .3DZ public header files and *WiFi* turned on:

1. Should *NOT* play the game unless WiFi is turned of manually via System Settings.

2. Can visit eShop with .3DZ files.


*Edit*:

Of course if you have your own unused private header converted .3DZ and .CIA games then you're pretty much safe from Nintendo ban sniffs, given you do not use the same private header on more than one 3DS to play games online or visit the eShop (with .CIA installs) at the same moment in time.


----------



## Aekx (Feb 14, 2015)

I was under the impression that it doesn't matter if the rom a .cia is created from had a public header or not because .cia's use the machine's header anyways

I am curious why it says "However, due to how cia's work, it may not be safe to use those as well"


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Aekx said:


> I was under the impression that it doesn't matter if the rom a .cia is created from had a public header or not because .cia's use the machine's header anyways
> 
> I am curious why it says "However, due to how cia's work, it may not be safe to use those as well"


 
Until we get more information on how bans work and a *FAQ* for Nintendo bans on GBATemp, it would be highly advised to turn off your *WiFi* if you have public header .CIA games installed and *NOT* to play .3DZ online patched games unless you have your own unused private header .CIA and .3DZ converted games.


----------



## moneychild (Feb 14, 2015)

Can someone explain how headers get into .cia games. From what I heard the conversion process from .3ds/.3dz to .cia removes the header. And also can you explain how to put headers into .cia games. Trying my best not to get ban.
Have my own private header that I have been using to go online since gateway introduced online capabilities.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Feb 15, 2015)

moneychild said:


> Can someone explain how headers get into .cia games. From what I heard the conversion process from .3ds/.3dz to .cia removes the header. And also can you explain how to put headers into .cia games. Trying my best not to get ban.
> Have my own private header that I have been using to go online since gateway introduced online capabilities.


 
I am curious about this as well. I have my own headers but I do not know how to patch them into .CIA files.


----------



## Nemix77 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/285574-3DS-To-CIA-Converter-v3-8

As far as .3DZ conversion goes I'll have to look up the information once I get my New 3DS XL, decide on a flash card (holding out on more information on the upcoming DSTwo+ card right now) and get some Micro SD cards.


----------



## romanaOne (Feb 15, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> .CIA files do use the header from what I've read in order to go online but just knowing that you can use any retail game regardless if it has online features or not is pretty re-assuring for me.
> 
> From what I've gathered so far, the safest way to avoid Nintendo bans would be to use your own private header injected into .CIA and .3DZ files.
> 
> ...


 

Whether you buy Gateway or Sky3ds or just real Nintendo carts, on thing should be obvious by this late date: *the eShop is for chumps!*

Contrast N's nastiness with Apple's civilized iTunes: you can do whatever you want with your grubby, lower-than-CD quality, lossy-compressed music files you downloaded. DRM is the final insult: not letting you do whatever you want with the junk you got ripped off on and can't resell anyway. Stop whinging  and act: *Boycott the eShop!* Buy only cartridges and buy them all aftermarket, used!


----------



## Kazuma77 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nemix77 said:


> http://www.maxconsole.com/maxcon_forums/threads/285574-3DS-To-CIA-Converter-v3-8
> 
> As far as .3DZ conversion goes I'll have to look up the information once I get my New 3DS XL, decide on a flash card (holding out on more information on the upcoming DSTwo+ card right now) and get some Micro SD cards.


 
OK, I've had enough of this.  Time for someone who actually owns and uses both carts, and actually does these things, to set the record straight.  CIAs do not have headers.  You can make CIAs from scene releases, and they will play online.  If they used their invalid blank header, that would not be the case.  There is no such thing as a CIA with a public header.  If anyone got banned for them, it's not because the CIA had a public header.  They probably made the mistake of going to the eShop using the card the CIAs are installed on.  You should know better.  There's a reason things disappear (especially themes) when you do that.  Nintendo checks everything you've got installed when you visit the eShop.  Going into it with CIAs installed is like waving a big flag in front of Nintendo that says "I'm using DevMenu to install content I didn't buy".  Be smart, and use a clean second card with no CIAs installed to access the eShop.  Follow this advice, and you probably won't get banned for playing CIAs online (based on what we currently know).

You know how to point people to the more complicated process of CIA conversion, but are completely unfamiliar with the relatively simple process of patching a header?  OK, read and learn.  All you need to do is look for a tool called "Gateway ROM Patcher".  Just load two copies of that.  Open the ROM you want to take the header from in one, and the ROM you want to patch in the other.  Then just copy and paste the Cart ID from the top part of the first instance to the bottom part of the second instance.  And if the Chip ID is blank, have it guess, it usually gets it right, or just look it up.  Hit the "apply" button on the second instance and you're done.  Rename the newly patched .3ds file to .3dz and copy it to the Micro SD card.  It's extremely simple (especially compared to doing a CIA conversion).



Now, in response to the whole "Sky3DS users are screwed" noise, the template file is a plain text file.  You can easily modify the Unique ID entries for the online games you're playing.  My recommendation is to create a custom template file containing only the entries you want to play online (and therefore need to modify), and add your unique IDs to that one.  When a new template comes out, just copy and paste the entries from the new file that you want to play online (they'll be near the bottom).  Having a template file containing only the games you're adding custom IDs for makes it easier to change the IDs again in the unlikely event one of your private keys gets banned.  It takes a little time to set up initially, of course, but not much more than patching ROMs individually (and certainly much less than converting everything you want to play online to CIA, never mind installing said CIAs).  Just use your custom template file to write your online games, and the regular one to write the rest.  It's not like the Sky3DS is a more vulnerable device necessarily, you just have to do your homework.  Running a .3dz with a public ID on the Gateway will get you banned just as quickly.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 15, 2015)

Kazuma77 said:


> OK, I've had enough of this.  Time for someone who actually owns and uses both carts, and actually does these things, to set the record straight.  CIAs do not have headers.  You can make CIAs from scene releases, and they will play online.  If they used their invalid blank header, that would not be the case.  There is no such thing as a CIA with a public header.  If anyone got banned for them, it's not because the CIA had a public header.  They probably made the mistake of going to the eShop using the card the CIAs are installed on.  You should know better.  There's a reason things disappear (especially themes) when you do that.  Nintendo checks everything you've got installed when you visit the eShop.  Going into it with CIAs installed is like waving a big flag in front of Nintendo that says "I'm using DevMenu to install content I didn't buy".  Be smart, and use a clean second card with no CIAs installed to access the eShop.  Follow this advice, and you probably won't get banned for playing CIAs online (based on what we currently know).
> 
> You know how to point people to the more complicated process of CIA conversion, but are completely unfamiliar with the relatively simple process of patching a header?  OK, read and learn.  All you need to do is look for a tool called "Gateway ROM Patcher".  Just load two copies of that.  Open the ROM you want to take the header from in one, and the ROM you want to patch in the other.  Then just copy and paste the Cart ID from the top part of the first instance to the bottom part of the second instance.  And if the Chip ID is blank, have it guess, it usually gets it right, or just look it up.  Hit the "apply" button on the second instance and you're done.  Rename the newly patched .3ds file to .3dz and copy it to the Micro SD card.  It's extremely simple (especially compared to doing a CIA conversion).
> 
> ...


Very good job on the post but I have  a question. I registered a nnid on my console before the ban wave started. What should I do to stay safe? Thanks.


----------



## moneychild (Feb 15, 2015)

Kazuma77 said:


> *There is no such thing as a CIA with a public header*. If anyone got banned for them, it's not because the CIA had a public header. They probably made the mistake of going to the eShop using the card the CIAs are installed on. You should know better. There's a reason things disappear (especially themes) when you do that. Nintendo checks everything you've got installed when you visit the eShop. Going into it with CIAs installed is like waving a big flag in front of Nintendo that says "I'm using DevMenu to install content I didn't buy". Be smart, and use a clean second card with no CIAs installed to access the eShop. Follow this advice, and you probably won't get banned for playing CIAs online (based on what we currently know).


 
Make sense dude. Good thing I stopped using my 3ds so I could waiting for more news and confirmations to come in. 

Can someone confirm this by getting ban using the eshop while .cia games are installed?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 15, 2015)

moneychild said:


> Make sense dude. Good thing I stopped using my 3ds so I could waiting for more news and confirmations to come in.
> 
> Can someone confirm this by getting ban using the eshop while .cia games are installed?


 
Sure, be my guest. Please feel free to share the results with the rest of us


----------



## Kazuma77 (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Very good job on the post but I have a question. I registered a nnid on my console before the ban wave started. What should I do to stay safe? Thanks.


 
Well, it depends on what you're planning on doing. If you don't have any CIAs installed, and haven't played any pre-patched .3dz files online (without modifying the header first), you should be alright. If you do have CIAs installed, avoid going into the eShop for now.

If you want to use CIAs, and still want to be able to access the eShop safely though, you might want to setup a second card. If you haven't unlinked, go ahead and do so (you may have to setup your NNID again depending on what version of SysNAND you have). Once you have, set up a second SD card. Format EmuNAND, update it, and unlink again. Delete any CIAs you may have installed on your SD card that has the NNID. Install all your CIAs to the second card, which will be using your second profile that has no NNID, and use your first SD card to access the eShop.

Well, that's how to stay safer anyway. If you want to be absolutely sure, just avoid going online at all I guess.



moneychild said:


> Make sense dude. Good thing I stopped using my 3ds so I could waiting for more news and confirmations to come in.
> 
> Can someone confirm this by getting ban using the eshop while .cia games are installed?


 

Congratulations on catching the one grammatical error in the entire post. You know what I meant. If someone got banned for CIAs, it wouldn't be because of a nonexistent header. It doesn't look like we have any confirmed cases of CIA bans at this point. Still, you might want to avoid waving any red flags (unless you're absolutely certain the bull in front of you is blind, and that there are no other bulls within visual range of the flag). Regardless of whether you'll get banned or not, the two card method is a better approach. If nothing else, it keeps you from having to re-install things over and over because the eShop keeps deleting them.

If there was a 2DS emulator for Windows, I would try it just to see. No worries about an emulator getting banned after all. Until someone makes a console ID spoofer, I don't think anyone's going to deliberately try to get banned, but if you want to, knock yourself out. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## hellionz (Feb 16, 2015)

a question.....if i havent NNiD , cuz i never register myself....dat make any difference? we have reports of people without NNID  banned?

greetings


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 16, 2015)

hellionz said:


> a question.....if i havent NNiD , cuz i never register myself....dat make any difference? we have reports of people without NNID banned?
> 
> greetings


 
it might make a difference... it might not.

so far it seems to be the public headers that are causing people to get banned..... whether the NNID makes a difference, no one knows.

I personally do not think it makes a difference but I have no evidence to back that, it is just my opinion.

feel free to try it though?

T


----------



## hellionz (Feb 16, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> it might make a difference... it might not.
> 
> so far it seems to be the public headers that are causing people to get banned..... whether the NNID makes a difference, no one knows.
> 
> ...


 
hahaha i think it would make any difference because, if the ban is about your NNID , if u havent NNID , u cant be banned, but....i will wait a little more with my wifi shutdown


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Feb 16, 2015)

romanaOne said:


> Whether you buy Gateway or Sky3ds or just real Nintendo carts, on thing should be obvious by this late date: *the eShop is for chumps!*
> 
> Contrast N's nastiness with Apple's civilized iTunes: you can do whatever you want with your grubby, lower-than-CD quality, lossy-compressed music files you downloaded. DRM is the final insult: not letting you do whatever you want with the junk you got ripped off on and can't resell anyway. Stop whinging and act: *Boycott the eShop!* Buy only cartridges and buy them all aftermarket, used!


But if everyone buys used, then no one will be purchasing the new releases to make them used. *is half-joking*

Okay, but in all seriousness, it also could be that Nintendo is able to detect the flashcart itself. The carts spoof an existing retail game, right? Do those spoofs all have unique IDs, or are they all clones, like with Sky's public template?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like none of this matters to me atm. Don't have an old 3DS but was going to buy a N3DS XL today, problem is they are sold out EVERYwhere locally & I'm in a metropolitan area of 700,000 people. Not like there are only a few places to check, lol. Probably for the best, going to buy a Wii U instead and in another 6 months all of this stuff will probably be figured out, flash cards will work 100% with the latest firmware, and the systems will be in stock.


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 17, 2015)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Looks like none of this matters to me atm. Don't have an old 3DS but was going to buy a N3DS XL today, problem is they are sold out EVERYwhere locally & I'm in a metropolitan area of 700,000 people. Not like there are only a few places to check, lol. Probably for the best, going to buy a Wii U instead and in another 6 months all of this stuff will probably be figured out, flash cards will work 100% with the latest firmware, and the systems will be in stock.


 
Good Luck


----------



## MYNAMEISGOBLIN (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone know how to spoof nnid or how to get unbanned?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 22, 2015)

MYNAMEISGOBLIN said:


> Does anyone know how to spoof nnid or how to get unbanned?


 
Wait it out. Apparently after two weeks everything got sorted out for the origional ban-ees


----------



## RD Mac (Feb 22, 2015)

Got banned also! I'm using sky3ds


----------



## Tony8690 (Feb 23, 2015)

RD Mac said:


> Got banned also! I'm using sky3ds


 
When was you banned?

T


----------



## RD Mac (Feb 23, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> When was you banned?
> 
> T



3 days ago. I only used MH4 and SSB online for few minutes, then the next day I got the error code!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 23, 2015)

RD Mac said:


> 3 days ago. I only used MH4 and SSB online for few minutes, then the next day I got the error code!


 

The next day, huh? Welp, I gotta check.


----------



## RD Mac (Feb 23, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> The next day, huh? Welp, I gotta check.




Still no details how long this ban thing? Hoping that its not permanent.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 23, 2015)

RD Mac said:


> Still no details how long this ban thing? Hoping that its not permanent.


 

Probably 2 weeks or so.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Probably 2 weeks or so.


 
This, but I'm guessing this may be a "first offence" sort of thing. We have no idea what happens with multiple bans over time


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2015)

RD Mac said:


> 3 days ago. I only used MH4 and SSB online for few minutes, then the next day I got the error code!





Jiehfeng said:


> The next day, huh? Welp, I gotta check.


Not the next day.
He probably got banned right away, but as nintendo doesn't kick you out you only notice it the next time you try to connect (which is probably the next day)


----------



## Lister (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned too. (French user)
February 25, probably, after using a Pokemon code (Diance).
Public Header (Metal Gear Solid) on all my online games. (I may have done wrong).

Pourtantj've original games and impossible to play online there.

I have a 3DS in New Drawers I have not unpacked. If I transfer all, I would still be banned?

It is possible to have a private header with Sky3DS?

If I do not have to play games online with my hack, no prob.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 27, 2015)

Lister said:


> Banned too. (French user)
> February 25, probably, after using a Pokemon code (Diance).
> Public Header (Metal Gear Solid) on all my online games. (I may have done wrong).
> 
> ...


 
So are your new drawers big and shiny? You should check they don't catch too much humidity so your 3DS is not damaged.
- You shouldn't be banned in the new 3DS after you transfer your account as this is a console ban, not an NNID ban. (*in theory)
- Yes, it is possible to have private headers with Sky3DS.


----------



## Lister (Feb 27, 2015)

It is well! It's a Zelda, I have not had time to do the transfer, a lot of work (and it's boring!). Finally .... Luckily! This is the day that it's done banish. And I intended to keep for pokemon offline exchanges.

Use private header with Sky3DS, yes ... But the import of an original game? Possible?


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2015)

If you are on 9.2 or lower (and not N3DS, but you said you want to transfer your 3DS to N3DS, so you have a normal too), you can dump any cartridge without a flashcart.
Use Gateway 3DS menu to dump your game. It will contains the uniqueID that you can extract with tools (Gateway cleaner, Gateway patcher, etc.) then use a Sky3DS editor (Sky army knife, No ban no sky, etc.)
you can find links to these application easily from the wiki : http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/List_of_3DS_PC_utilities


----------



## Makavelim4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Weird thing happened to my 2ds today, just happened to try going online on it and I see I don't get the error code. Went on my legit copies of super smash bros and pokemon y and was able to go online, dodged a bullet here lol.


----------



## Lister (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank ! N3DS is compatible with this software ? 

Gateway did not ... But maybe just to dump ... Maybe ...


----------



## Makavelim4 (Feb 28, 2015)

What I was referring to from my message was that I was banned, after a couple of weeks of non-use I saw that I wasn't banned anymore


----------



## hamstrman (Apr 26, 2015)

OMGOMGOMGOMG!  I JUST took the plunge after years of considering and bought the SKY3DS!

1) Is the banning still going on for people?
2) Did they get unbanned after the assumed 2 weeks?
3) Has anyone gotten repeat bans?
4) I read the FAQs, but I'm not sure EXACTLY what to avoid. Say I want to play Pokemon OR/AS... can I play it as long as I don't trade or play online? Or do I have to turn off my Internet every time I play? 

Glad I found this... I also happen to be playing Pokemon Rumble World and Shuffle (god, I hate FTP games... can't stop though) and added a bunch of friends to keep things moving. If I got banned, I'd lose the use of my friend list entirely for all games is what I understand. That right?


----------



## Adeka (Apr 26, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG! I JUST took the plunge after years of considering and bought the SKY3DS!
> 
> 1) Is the banning still going on for people?
> 2) Did they get unbanned after the assumed 2 weeks?
> ...


 
1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. The moment you let the game connect online with a public header your at risk of being banned.  You must inject a private header which requires a gateway compatible 3ds or power saves


----------



## Tony8690 (Apr 30, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG! I JUST took the plunge after years of considering and bought the SKY3DS!
> 
> 1) Is the banning still going on for people?
> 2) Did they get unbanned after the assumed 2 weeks?
> ...


 



just to answer you question #4

i have been using the same public header for all my games (it must not be a very common one but its still a public header) and i have yet to be banned at all....

i connect online almost everyday so... i'm either REALLY lucky or my Public header is not so public.

i agree with the above post though... if you use a public header then you are pretty much accepting the fact that you could be banned at any time but Nintendo. to be safe, either get a private header or don't go online.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## hamstrman (Apr 30, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> just to answer you question #4
> 
> i have been using the same public header for all my games (it must not be a very common one but its still a public header) and i have yet to be banned at all....
> 
> ...


 

Thanks much. And to Adeka too. Yeah, I hope that switching to a private header is straightforward. It took me weeks to setup HomePass trying every method imaginable, but I consider myself pretty competent. And as I had asked more specifically, do I have to TURN OFF my Internet altogether always or could I, say, use StreetPass or use it in Pokemon Rumble World, but stay away from the Internet just when playing the ROMS or even just IN the ROMs? You've helped greatly. Sorry to keep annoyingly having questions...


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 30, 2015)

Does this honestly come as a surprise though?


----------



## hamstrman (May 2, 2015)

OK, I've read up on changing .3DS files to .CIA files and what people have said about dumping the games they own in order to get their OWN private header to use in all of their games so that they don't get banned and can keep using games online (or just in general).

What I'm not finding in at least 5 threads here that I've read completely (and I'm probably a total idiot and missed it) is how you dump an already owned game to retrieve the private header. I saw that ROM Patcher does exactly that, so I suppose I didn't miss the obvious (and maybe ONLY) way. So once I have a dumped game, it seems rather simple. How do I dump a game I already own... I guess that's my question. If there's a tutorial on another thread, please direct me to it?

My SKY3DS showed up today and I really don't feel like getting banned.


----------



## Tony8690 (May 6, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> Thanks much. And to Adeka too. Yeah, I hope that switching to a private header is straightforward. It took me weeks to setup HomePass trying every method imaginable, but I consider myself pretty competent. And as I had asked more specifically, do I have to TURN OFF my Internet altogether always or could I, say, use StreetPass or use it in Pokemon Rumble World, but stay away from the Internet just when playing the ROMS or even just IN the ROMs? You've helped greatly. Sorry to keep annoyingly having questions...


 

Unfortunately i don't know the answer to your question and to be honest i don't think anyone here can answer it either? (please correct me if i'm wrong)

The reason why we cant answer it is simply because we don't know what Nintendo checks or how they check it? it could be perfectly safe to play your purchased cart's and eshop downloads online and only play your ROMS offline (with internet turned off) but as your activity log actually logs what games you have played, it might then send that data off to Nintendo when your back online again...i'm not sure what we can do to test this (or even if we can!).

if you want a 100% risk free time when playing your ROMS then the only way to do this is buy a 2nd 3ds and use your old one for ROMS only (offline) and your new one for legitimate purchases.

i understand that its not the answer you want but unfortunately until we find out more on how Nintendo are finding out how they can detect how we play and what games we play then thats the only sure way to avoid being banned when paying with 3ds Roms





hamstrman said:


> OK, I've read up on changing .3DS files to .CIA files and what people have said about dumping the games they own in order to get their OWN private header to use in all of their games so that they don't get banned and can keep using games online (or just in general).
> 
> What I'm not finding in at least 5 threads here that I've read completely (and I'm probably a total idiot and missed it) is how you dump an already owned game to retrieve the private header. I saw that ROM Patcher does exactly that, so I suppose I didn't miss the obvious (and maybe ONLY) way. So once I have a dumped game, it seems rather simple. How do I dump a game I already own... I guess that's my question. If there's a tutorial on another thread, please direct me to it?
> 
> ...





what version is your 3DS? and is it a 3ds or a N3ds?

Thanks,
T


----------



## hamstrman (May 7, 2015)

Tony8690 said:


> Unfortunately i don't know the answer to your question and to be honest i don't think anyone here can answer it either? (please correct me if i'm wrong)
> 
> The reason why we cant answer it is simply because we don't know what Nintendo checks or how they check it? it could be perfectly safe to play your purchased cart's and eshop downloads online and only play your ROMS offline (with internet turned off) but as your activity log actually logs what games you have played, it might then send that data off to Nintendo when your back online again...i'm not sure what we can do to test this (or even if we can!).
> 
> ...


 

My 3DS is v9.7.0-25U and it's an original.

I think the most important thing, regardless of online or not, is to set my headers to private. The only thing I can't figure out how to do is how to take a cartridge I already own and "dump" it so that I can pull a private header from it and apply it to all of my games. Can't seem to find an answer anywhere. How to dump a game I own.


----------



## Jayro (May 7, 2015)

z-setsuna-z said:


> if you are not fan of SMB, Pokemon,Fantasy life or Monster Hunter, it is ok for play offline, but with these games,online is the main part to enjoy


 
I enjoy Pokemon offline to the extreme. The online play is boring and gimmicky.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I enjoy Pokemon offline to the extreme. The online play is boring and gimmicky.


 
I agree so much with this.


----------



## Margen67 (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I agree so much with this.


What are you talking about?  Battle and trade request spam is THE BEST!
I like to accept battle requests with a shitty party just to waste other people's time though lol


----------



## Sheimi (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I agree so much with this.


Create a good team, wreck shit, become unbeatable with a couple losses. Break clauses also.


----------



## hamstrman (May 8, 2015)

And now this thread about how I can dump a legit cartridge so that I can obtain a private header and don't get banned by Nintendo has turned into a Pokemon battle discussion.


----------



## squeeb (May 8, 2015)

Can anyone dump a private header from a cart for me they arent using online? i dont have gateway, i have sky3ds, please pm me if you can


----------



## hamstrman (May 8, 2015)

squeeb said:


> Can anyone dump a private header from a cart for me they arent using online? i dont have gateway, i have sky3ds, please pm me if you can


 

THIS! THIS IS WHAT I NEED! I have SKY3DS too. I'm guessing by squeeb's post that you CAN'T dump a private header without Gateway?

*begging*


----------



## squeeb (May 9, 2015)

i just started reading on this today, ill dump a cart if i can find a way, seems like i need AR super saves, or gateway, unless anyone knows a way without anything but a 3ds and a cartridge


----------



## Ericzander (May 9, 2015)

squeeb said:


> i just started reading on this today, ill dump a cart if i can find a way, seems like i need AR super saves, or gateway, unless anyone knows a way without anything but a 3ds and a cartridge


I believe you NEED a 9.2 or below 3DS with a Gateway card to rip a header.


----------



## squeeb (May 9, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> I believe you NEED a 9.2 or below 3DS with a Gateway card to rip a header.


 
yeah, thats what i have been reading, im trying to see if someone will rip me  a "private"header from a game they dont use, so i can use that, i have the latest firmware and a sky3ds


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)

If I play online with a cia, would I get banned?


----------



## hamstrman (May 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> If I play online with a cia, would I get banned?


 

I've read it's still possible, yes. Less likely, so it's a step in the right direction, but I've read it's not a guarantee.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> I've read it's still possible, yes. Less likely, so it's a step in the right direction, but I've read it's not a guarantee.


Ok thanks


----------



## Ericzander (May 9, 2015)

squeeb said:


> yeah, thats what i have been reading, im trying to see if someone will rip me a "private"header from a game they dont use, so i can use that, i have the latest firmware and a sky3ds


 
Send me a PM.  I'll be more than happy to help you.  I've done this twice before and am doing it a third time right now with another user.  



Cherry Pie said:


> If I play online with a cia, would I get banned?


Not as far as we know.  On the other thread, of everyone that was banned NONE of them used cia files exclusively.  They all used public headers.  So both private headers and .cia files are safe for now.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> Not as far as we know.  On the other thread, of everyone that was banned NONE of them used cia files exclusively.  They all used public headers.  So both private headers and .cia files are safe for now.


Thanks 

*Edit: Would I get banned if I used a legit cia in sysNAND?*


----------



## julian20 (May 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Thanks
> 
> *Edit: Would I get banned if I used a legit cia in sysNAND?*


Normaly no but everything is possible


----------



## moneychild (May 12, 2015)

I used .cia and played online and did not get banded. I have a private header which I used for all games.
But on the other hand, after the band wave and all the speculation about .cia being unsafe, I stopped using .cia games online.
Furthermore, I have fire emblem awakening dlc .cia installed and used eshop once or twice and did not get banned. But I did purchase about 4 out of the maybe 9 dlc packs before I used the .cia to get all. 
Lastly, I uninstall all illegal .cia before using eshop (in I am not feeling lazy) , to be on the safe side.
Hoped this info helped everyone


----------



## Ericzander (May 12, 2015)

moneychild said:


> I used .cia and played online and did not get banded.


 
Yep, that seems safe.


> I have a private header which I used for all games.


Aaand you lost me.  .CIA files don't even use headers.  

As for the rest of your post, you are being very cautious.  Some would say TOO cautious, but I think that you're going about it the right way, taking all the steps you can.


----------



## moneychild (May 12, 2015)

Sorry for loosing you. What I meant is that I have always used a private header for my games and when .cia came out and I started using it, I did not get banned.


----------



## hamstrman (May 12, 2015)

And a private header needn't ever change? One and done? Since you're deriving the private header from a single purchased game, no one else could ever use it, right?


----------



## squeeb (May 12, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> And a private header needn't ever change? One and done? Since you're deriving the private header from a single purchased game, no one else could ever use it, right?


 
that is what i have read and been told, i have a private header now and havent been banned


----------



## hamstrman (May 13, 2015)

squeeb said:


> that is what i have read and been told, i have a private header now and havent been banned


 

But... you didn't have one 72 hours ago. Someone must really like you.


----------



## squeeb (May 14, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> But... you didn't have one 72 hours ago. Someone must really like you.


 
this is true, someone helped me out, they sent me a private header the ripped from a cheap game they bought/ i bought with pay pal and sent them.  seems to work out fine, i downloaded the update for mario kart with a private header, before i knew i should use a private, but thats all i did online, now all are patched with the private and i am good so far



hamstrman said:


> But... you didn't have one 72 hours ago. Someone must really like you.



sorry for the double post, web page crashed and it didnt look like it posted  

I had someone send me a private header with a game they/ i bought and sent them, i updated my headers to private, the only thing i did with a public header online was download the update for mario kart.. thats before i knew anbout the ban... but now i have been online with pokemon and everything is good so far


----------



## Ericzander (May 14, 2015)

squeeb said:


> this is true, someone helped me out, they sent me a private header the ripped from a cheap game they bought/ i bought with pay pal and sent them. seems to work out fine, i downloaded the update for mario kart with a private header, before i knew i should use a private, but thats all i did online, now all are patched with the private and i am good so far


That'd be me, and I'm actually helping both of you guys get a private header (well, I already got you one, still waiting on hamstrman's).





hamstrman said:


> But... you didn't have one 72 hours ago. Someone must really like you.


BTW, I think I mentioned this via PM but the game should be here sometime between today and Tuesday. Amazon really dropped the ball on the shipping speed for yours, sorry.


----------



## hamstrman (May 14, 2015)

squeeb said:


> sorry for the double post, web page crashed and it didnt look like it posted
> 
> I had someone send me a private header with a game they/ i bought and sent them, i updated my headers to private, the only thing i did with a public header online was download the update for mario kart.. thats before i knew anbout the ban... but now i have been online with pokemon and everything is good so far


 

This is great to know, a first-hand account of just now getting a private header and everything's good. And it was easy to insert the private header?




Ericzander said:


> That'd be me, and I'm actually helping both of you guys get a private header (well, I already got you one, still waiting on hamstrman's).
> 
> BTW, I think I mentioned this via PM but the game should be here sometime between today and Tuesday. Amazon really dropped the ball on the shipping speed for yours, sorry.


 

Really, it's no trouble. You're doing ME the favor.


----------



## squeeb (May 14, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> This is great to know, a first-hand account of just now getting a private header and everything's good. And it was easy to insert the private header?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes! really easy.  Use no ban no sky, a toll someone made here, quick google search will find it, click the newest template that you dl from sky3ds, click the bin file that is the header you get from *Ericzander* , and then click patch ALL games, dont do individual... and repeat this anytime you get a new template from sky3ds!  the directions are on the no ban no sky page.. let me know if you have any questions!  
and yup!! he helped me and i really appreciate it!!


----------



## hamstrman (May 15, 2015)

squeeb said:


> Yes! really easy. Use no ban no sky, a toll someone made here, quick google search will find it, click the newest template that you dl from sky3ds, click the bin file that is the header you get from *Ericzander* , and then click patch ALL games, dont do individual... and repeat this anytime you get a new template from sky3ds! the directions are on the no ban no sky page.. let me know if you have any questions!
> and yup!! he helped me and i really appreciate it!!


 

Yes, he is our savior! After buying SKY3DS a few weeks ago, it would've been useless (or at least put me at major risk) online. I didn't have to beg, he offered because he's just that awesome. How did you embed his name into your post? I'm revealing so many layers of stoopid by asking questions like this.

And thanks to you, too, for the easy instructions. I probably would've not updated the template had you not mentioned it. Did I mention that I'm not a n00b? 'Cause I sure feel like one.

Edit: I put the newest template, the BIN and one of the games (just as a test) into one folder. I first (just because) patched the template file, then patched ALL GAMES in the template. It said successfully patched 1,389 games included in the file... Is my ROM now altered? I couldn't tell. Or will I end up putting the template on the SKY3DS? Fine, I'm a damn idiot!


----------



## squeeb (May 15, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> Yes, he is our savior! After buying SKY3DS a few weeks ago, it would've been useless (or at least put me at major risk) online. I didn't have to beg, he offered because he's just that awesome. How did you embed his name into your post? I'm revealing so many layers of stoopid by asking questions like this.
> 
> And thanks to you, too, for the easy instructions. I probably would've not updated the template had you not mentioned it. Did I mention that I'm not a n00b? 'Cause I sure feel like one.
> 
> Edit: I put the newest template, the BIN and one of the games (just as a test) into one folder. I first (just because) patched the template file, then patched ALL GAMES in the template. It said successfully patched 1,389 games included in the file... Is my ROM now altered? I couldn't tell. Or will I end up putting the template on the SKY3DS? Fine, I'm a damn idiot!


 
i copied and pasted it from the left side of the forum   it just linked it! haha
The rom will not be altered, it just uses the template to read the information to emulate the cartridge, all roms stay the same, and you will use the diskwrite tool from skys website to write the roms, you change the template to be used in the diskwrite tool first, then click write, and select roms to be written to your micro sd card.
Write tool link 
there are tutorials on how to set up your card, i believe there is instructiuons with diskwrite included


----------



## digipimp75 (May 15, 2015)

INB4 all the noobs come here crying "why was I banned?!"   LOL when will people learn?  If you want to pirate your games, stay the hell offline.  Wanna go online?  Buy another system and keep it stock.... simple.


----------



## squeeb (May 16, 2015)

someone made a good point, i dont think they will ban you completely with just system, gamestop and people buying off ebay are screwed!! haha.. but wonder if they would just block your nintendo id.... do they benefit? if you try to delete or unlink your nintendo id all your downloaded content dissapears even from your wii u!!


----------



## Ericzander (May 16, 2015)

squeeb said:


> someone made a good point, i dont think they will ban you completely with just system, gamestop and people buying off ebay are screwed!! haha.. but wonder if they would just block your nintendo id.... do they benefit? if you try to delete or unlink your nintendo id all your downloaded content dissapears even from your wii u!!


Well the ban wave seemed to have ended, or at least decreased like crazy.  And it banned the systems, but only for around 15 days each.


----------



## squeeb (May 16, 2015)

yeah, seems good now, since this thread is slowly dying out.. im just paranoid about the nintendo id.. ive been online with pokemon omega ruby a few times now, and nothing


----------



## Pluupy (May 16, 2015)

digipimp75 said:


> INB4 all the noobs come here crying "why was I banned?!" LOL when will people learn? If you want to pirate your games, stay the hell offline. Wanna go online? Buy another system and keep it stock.... simple.


More like if you didn't want to get banned, don't buy a flashcart.


----------



## Ericzander (May 16, 2015)

Pluupy said:


> More like if you didn't want to get banned, don't buy a flashcart.


 
Or do your research (honestly, there's not a lot).  If you patch your stuff with private headers, you'll be fine.  If you don't even wanna do that, then just play offline.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 16, 2015)

I dumped my real legit 100% NOT Pirated copy of smash bros to my Gateway via .3DZ so I could use fudged mewtwo DLC. I should be good right?


----------



## Ericzander (May 16, 2015)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> so I could use fudged mewtwo DLC. I should be good right?


It depends on what you mean by fudged?  If you're using cheats then Nintendo can ban you whether you have a public header or not.


----------



## moneychild (May 20, 2015)

I'm going to take one for the team to clear up some rumours.
Going to install some illegal .cia's and play online using a PRIVATE header and see if I get banned.
If I don't reply to this tread in like one week, asume that I am not banned.


----------



## Ericzander (May 20, 2015)

moneychild said:


> I'm going to take one for the team to clear up some rumours.
> Going to install some illegal .cia's and play online using a PRIVATE header and see if I get banned.
> If I don't reply to this tread in like one week, asume that I am not banned.


 
You won't be banned.  And .cia files don't require headers at all.


----------



## Jayro (May 20, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> THIS! THIS IS WHAT I NEED! I have SKY3DS too. I'm guessing by squeeb's post that you CAN'T dump a private header without Gateway?
> 
> *begging*


 
You load the gateway launcher with the web exploit (No Gateway carts needed) on 9.0/9.2, then dump your cartridge. BOOM, you have your own rom with it's own private header.


----------



## Ericzander (May 20, 2015)

Jayro said:


> You load the gateway launcher with the web exploit (No Gateway carts needed) on 9.0/9.2, then dump your cartridge. BOOM, you have your own rom with it's own private header.


 
Hamstrman's problem was that he was at 9.7.


----------



## moneychild (May 20, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> You won't be banned.  And .cia files don't require headers at all.



Guess your are right


----------



## hamstrman (May 20, 2015)

Jayro said:


> You load the gateway launcher with the web exploit (No Gateway carts needed) on 9.0/9.2, then dump your cartridge. BOOM, you have your own rom with it's own private header.


 

Yeahhhhhh... I see Ericzander already addressed this issue. I've missed out on a handful of exploits because of my damn up-to-date firmware! Thanks for the explanation, though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2015)

Who really cares nowadays? Games like MK7 or Super Smash Bros are really fun to play online, but a month later, interest leaves.


----------



## tehrzky (Jun 13, 2015)

visiting eshop with CIA installed. (game requirements to activate) nothing happen 1 week ago..... and i can play online Monster Hunter 4. 

i will observe more and report back if im ban after a week again..


----------



## Ericzander (Jun 13, 2015)

tehrzky said:


> visiting eshop with CIA installed. (game requirements to activate) nothing happen 1 week ago..... and i can play online Monster Hunter 4.
> 
> i will observe more and report back if im ban after a week again..


You know you can install updates as .cia files too.  You literally never have to go to the eshop.


----------



## moneychild (Jun 14, 2015)

tehrzky said:


> visiting eshop with CIA installed. (game requirements to activate) nothing happen 1 week ago..... and i can play online Monster Hunter 4.
> 
> i will observe more and report back if im ban after a week again..



I already did this. With .cia's and DLC and no ban.
Been doing it for a while now. Every time an updates comes out for pokemon, smash or etc, I head to the eshop and update stuff. I also browse videos to. So even if I stayed 1min or 1 hour, I still don't receive a ban.

(been using a private header from an offline games since gateway introduced online play)


----------



## tehrzky (Jun 14, 2015)

moneychild said:


> I already did this. With .cia's and DLC and no ban.
> Been doing it for a while now. Every time an updates comes out for pokemon, smash or etc, I head to the eshop and update stuff. I also browse videos to. So even if I stayed 1min or 1 hour, I still don't receive a ban.
> 
> (been using a private header from an offline games since gateway introduced online play)



i thought CIA dont have header.. i just read this in this forum. im using a public


----------



## Ericzander (Jun 14, 2015)

.cia files don't need headers.  .3dz files do.  If you're playing online with a public header then STOP IMMEDIATELY and get a private one.


----------



## moneychild (Jun 14, 2015)

tehrzky said:


> i thought CIA dont have header.. i just read this in this forum. im using a public


They don't. I use it for .3dz files



Ericzander said:


> .cia files don't need headers.  .3dz files do.  If you're playing online with a public header then STOP IMMEDIATELY and get a private one.


Listen to this guy.
If you don't, I see a ban in someone's future!


----------



## flash_boy (Oct 17, 2015)

Got banned today after playing Monster Hunter 4 online from a Sky3DS-card. Stupid by me. Do they still lift the ban after 15 days or do I need to buy a new 3DS?

If I buy a new 3DS, can I transfer my account and then play online or will that ban that console to?


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 17, 2015)

flash_boy said:


> Got banned today after playing Monster Hunter 4 online from a Sky3DS-card. Stupid by me. Do they still lift the ban after 15 days or do I need to buy a new 3DS?
> 
> If I buy a new 3DS, can I transfer my account and then play online or will that ban that console to?


Still 15 day ban only.


----------



## flash_boy (Oct 18, 2015)

Can I play other games with SKY3DS offline? Bought Monster Hunter 4 on cartridge (sucks to start over), but I will need to have something to do during this 15 days, 14 more to go...


----------



## Metalshadow (Oct 19, 2015)

So does that mean I can buy a sky card for all offline single player games and buy the cartidge for online games?


----------



## Adeka (Oct 19, 2015)

Metalshadow said:


> So does that mean I can buy a sky card for all offline single player games and buy the cartidge for online games?


Just use custom firmware for online and offline.  No risk of ban at all.


----------



## Metalshadow (Oct 19, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Just use custom firmware for online and offline.  No risk of ban at all.



I been backtracking throughout the whole topic i didnt see anything about custom firmware.  Im gonna buy the new nintendo 3ds zelda version end of this month.  I was getting ready to order my sky card but i paused until i can get for sure info


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 19, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I mean did they really think they could get away with going online with pirated shit?
> Has the history of J-Tagged Xbox's and CFW PS3's taught us nothing?



Different generation same old mistakes  That's how they learn


----------



## Metalshadow (Oct 19, 2015)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Different generation same old mistakes  That's how they learn



I disagree with that.  Ive been online with my 360 for the past 3 years with the last CFW and never had banning issues at all and played games online including destiny.  It depends on the console


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 19, 2015)

Metalshadow said:


> I disagree with that.  Ive been online with my 360 for the past 3 years with the last CFW and never had banning issues at all and played games online including destiny.  It depends on the console



Last I checked nobody was singled out, was just a general statement


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 19, 2015)

Metalshadow said:


> I been backtracking throughout the whole topic i didnt see anything about custom firmware.  Im gonna buy the new nintendo 3ds zelda version end of this month.  I was getting ready to order my sky card but i paused until i can get for sure info


You won't be able to use custom firmware on that version.  It only works on firmwares 9.2 and below.  If you're getting a system with a firmware higher than that then you'll need a Sky3DS.  Get a private header and you'll be fine playing online with it.


----------



## Metalshadow (Oct 21, 2015)

Ericzander said:


> You won't be able to use custom firmware on that version.  It only works on firmwares 9.2 and below.  If you're getting a system with a firmware higher than that then you'll need a Sky3DS.  Get a private header and you'll be fine playing online with it.




So just to confirm instead of the private header route i will buy games that require me to go online and offline games i can use SKY3ds and if i wanna play snes or ds games i need a R4 3ds.   I was lucky and bought a used new 3ds and got a 9.9 firmware.  but wait if i want to go online on the legit games it will update thus breaking my R4 right?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Oct 21, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I mean did they really think they could get away with going online with pirated shit?
> Has the history of J-Tagged Xbox's and CFW PS3's taught us nothing?
> 
> Sounds like everyone with a flashcard just needs to flip that internet switch off and pray.


Yup, this is a 3ds/2ds related forum. Not really going to be taught much about the 3ds/2ds from a PS3. They are not very similar. Sorry for such a late post. I'm just doing some late browsing. But I can confirm that it is a header that causes it. I've used many private headers without consequence. I started injecting public/used headers and playing online. Not long before they disconnected me for 10 hours. But in all honesty, I should be allowed to play any backed up ROM I wish on *MY* device. After all, I own the games, I own the device, I own the rights. This is why I now play any games I want on my own server just to steer out of Nintendo's way. This isn't fair that they keep punishing people for playing their games on a different cart. (Yes, I know some people download them illegally... ) It's just a matter of time before Nintendo starts reporting pirates to their ISP's for illegally obtaining ROMS.


----------



## Zelec (Oct 22, 2015)

Just to throw my two cents in but, couldn't someone just generate their own private headers? or is it just a central control issue whereby it would be more obvious that it's a flashcard user?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Oct 22, 2015)

Zelec said:


> Just to throw my two cents in but, couldn't someone just generate their own private headers? or is it just a central control issue whereby it would be more obvious that it's a flashcard user?


In order to gen a legit header, it requires hacking into Nintendo's servers to see all the used headers, then genning one that doesn't match any other. So, no unless you're hardcore lol.
EDIT: Note how useless that would be; this is Nintendo. They see you, you're getting banned forever.. Lol just kidding. You'll go to jail for manipulating a major Corporation's network system.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> In order to gen a legit header, it requires hacking into Nintendo's servers to see all the used headers, then genning one that doesn't match any other. So, no unless you're hardcore lol.
> EDIT: Note how useless that would be; this is Nintendo. They see you, you're getting banned forever.. Lol just kidding. You'll go to jail for manipulating a major Corporation's network system.


Or you can rip one or use a public one. There's almost no disadvantage to using a public one...


----------



## flash_boy (Oct 23, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Just use custom firmware for online and offline.  No risk of ban at all.


How do you create a custom firmware for a game with .3DS-file that is unique for using it with Sky3DS?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkFlare69 said:


> Or you can rip one or use a public one. There's almost no disadvantage to using a public one...


That would be except for the whole getting "banned thing" that this thread is about.

So if someone who actually CAN answer please could do that, can I safely play games with SKY3DS offline and buy cartridge for the one where I do play online?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 23, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> This is why I now play any games I want on my own server just to steer out of Nintendo's way. This isn't fair that they keep punishing people for playing their games on a different cart. (Yes, I know some people download them illegally... )


That's making the assumption that Nintendo knows full well that people already own the games.  And considering that the people that do are the minority, this course of action is hardly unfair on their part.

After all, it is the risk you take for using a third party device...in general.  Even apart from flashcarts.  I'm not decrying the device or even piracy, but don't go calling it unfair when a company starts acting in the way they said they would right in their manual.


----------



## flash_boy (Oct 23, 2015)

But being banned is the one thing that is keeping me from buying the new zelda atm. So their anti-piracy strategy is actually making them lose money... It's kind of ironic.


----------



## Adeka (Oct 23, 2015)

flash_boy said:


> But being banned is the one thing that is keeping me from buying the new zelda atm. So their anti-piracy strategy is actually making them lose money... It's kind of ironic.


I just downloaded the cryptofixed cia and it works perfectly in custom firmware


----------



## BlueOnClues (Oct 23, 2015)

nb4 a updateblocker server and bannlocked server is created


----------



## machomuu (Oct 23, 2015)

flash_boy said:


> But being banned is the one thing that is keeping me from buying the new zelda atm. So their anti-piracy strategy is actually making them lose money... It's kind of ironic.


The money they lose from this strategy is definitely so minimal that they'd barely notice, if the loss even exists at all.  It's certainly less than a projected loss that would come with them ignoring the whole thing.


----------



## flash_boy (Oct 23, 2015)

Adeka said:


> I just downloaded the cryptofixed cia and it works perfectly in custom firmware


Yeah but you probably already know that .CIA-files doesn't work with SKY3DS, right? And I wan't to play that game online.


----------



## Adeka (Oct 23, 2015)

flash_boy said:


> Yeah but you probably already know that .CIA-files doesn't work with SKY3DS, right? And I wan't to play that game online.


cia files are run from the sd card inside your 3ds.  It only matters if your 3ds is 9.2 or below or not.

Your better off buying a used 3ds and setting up free custom firmware then buying a sky3ds anyway


----------



## flash_boy (Oct 23, 2015)

But does Gateway works with New 3DS?

I'm more thinking of buying a new New 3DS regular, get some new cool face plate and have two consoles to swap between (one for legit cartridge and one for SKY3DS). I have the black one atm with Xenoblade face plate. Looks like this:






But I liking this one with pokemon with red and blu transparent on a white one:




But if the ban disappears and I can play with Sky3DS offline it feels a bit overkill with two consoles. The "New" New Nintendo 3DS doesn't feel that "new", and With the NX around the corner I might wanna save my money. Hey better think of the environment to...


----------



## randomt (Oct 25, 2016)

Gosh, I just made it through all 16 pages.
I still have a few question and would be grateful if anyone's able to answer them for me 
A few stats first: I have AL9H with Luma3DS on the most recent System Ver. 11.2.0-35E and the most recent stable Luma3DS.

1.) So far, I have only been using legit CIAs which I have installed using FBI. I have used the online functions of Pokemon OR (I own AS) multiple times without getting banned. Do I need to worry about anything?
2.) I have seen that bans have only been for 15 minutes. Is that correct?
3.) I know the difference between legit and non-legit CIAs. Can I go online with non-legit CIAs without getting banned?
4.) Will I be banned if I play online with a game that isn't from my region? Bless HANS 
5.) Worst case scenario of getting permanently banned: Is there any way to revert that with Homebrew or so?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 25, 2016)

randomt said:


> Gosh, I just made it through all 16 pages.
> I still have a few question and would be grateful if anyone's able to answer them for me
> *snip*


*1.) So far, I have only been using legit CIAs which I have installed using FBI. I have used the online functions of Pokemon OR (I own AS) multiple times without getting banned. Do I need to worry about anything?*
_Not as it stands, there is no indication that anyone has been banned for playing cia files, only for cheating online or using public headers on .3ds roms_
*2.) I have seen that bans have only been for 15 minutes. Is that correct?*
_no, there is apparently some 15 day bans, but i just got an instant perma ban for cheating on bad arcade (piece of crap game XD)_
*3.) I know the difference between legit and non-legit CIAs. Can I go online with non-legit CIAs without getting banned?*
_always possible, but so far there is no reports of any bans specifically relating to non legit cia files_
*4.) Will I be banned if I play online with a game that isn't from my region? Bless HANS *
_always possible, but so far there is no reports of any bans specifically relating to the use of out of region games_
*5.) Worst case scenario of getting permanently banned: Is there any way to revert that with Homebrew or so?*
_some reported tweaking the secureinfo file unbanned them....but for me this didnt work at all or nintendo stopped it from working.....either way, currently no_


----------



## Karuley (Nov 16, 2016)

quick question, there have been some rumors going around of people who got a pirated pokemon moon early got banned, is this true or?


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Nov 16, 2016)

Karuley said:


> quick question, there have been some rumors going around of people who got a pirated pokemon moon early got banned, is this true or?


I'm still not banned, so...


----------



## Karuley (Nov 16, 2016)

xXDungeon_CrawlerXx said:


> I'm still not banned, so...



same here, but a friend of mine said she just got device banned? not sure if trolling me or being real
also is it true the ban only lasts 15 days? when they do happen


----------



## DavidRO99 (Nov 16, 2016)

Karuley said:


> same here, but a friend of mine said she just got device banned? not sure if trolling me or being real
> also is it true the ban only lasts 15 days? when they do happen


Im not banned, xD. In turn my Pokemon Moon now says to wait a week until launch day if I try to launch it without using FBI


----------



## Karuley (Nov 16, 2016)

how would they even find people with pirated moon tho? like they have already released the games to a few people, and they have already shipped it to the stores
do the bans happen instantly or does it take a few days to happen?
also on a side note, if it does happen has there been a release for fixing it?


----------

